# Single Girls and Internet Dating



## Betty-Boo

Just a quickie from me...

Have started looking into internet dating (again .....   ) - after a few false / disastrous starts (match.com and plenty of fish).  Just joined eharmony .... anyone else tried this one??  So far not impressed - put the age group down as 36-46 and 120 miles max - so far have been matched with lots of over 50's who love hundreds of miles away!!!  Bonkers!    

Anyone had any good experiences with eharmony

Mini x


----------



## lulumead

well mini!  I joined e-harmony too...not been wildly impressed with the choices but I like the fact they send them to you rather than you have to look! Which does ultimately mean that the oldies chance their arms. And frankly there is no way some of them that say they are the same age as me are, they make me look about 20!!!

I met up with one nice bloke but we weren't right for each other, but he was nice looking and good company. Just not for me, my view is clouded at the moment because of Mr NY which isn't really very sensible....

....anyway...the good news is that my flatmate (she's 31!) has just started seeing a guy she met on e-harmony.  2nd person she met up with.  All seems good...he is super keen (cynical me, is very suspicious of this!) has even bought flowers, (again, me being cynical assumes he is up to something!) and so far is playing a text book game. i.e. seems genuinely interested. She did put out on the 1st date though so don't know if that clouded his opinion, and they got totally wrecked for the first 4/5 dates    but so far so good. She is very lovely so hopefully he turns out to be a good one.

Worth a go I reckon.

My mum suggested that maybe I should focus on trying to meet someone, as that might make getting pregnant easier....great theory!!    So I suspect when I have nursed my wounds a bit I will give it another go. Can't help but convince myself that Mr NY is going to return in january having hooked up with someone else  

Let us know how you get on.
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu - thank you honey .... will keep an open mind - after all have been assured that I'll have plenty of fun down south!!!  (Got a friend who's been down there for 6 months - says its great fun!!)  

Must admit - like the thought of curling up on sofa with someone - but only now and then ... (and a bit of the woohoo!!) but can't be doing with a full blown relationship at the mo...  
You take care and hoping Mr NY is back where he belongs very soon x x x


----------



## lulumead

I reckon you can get a fair bit of woo hoo in down in the falklands!
x


----------



## lulumead

hang on...we seem to be back!

have we been moved back again?

x


----------



## Felix42

Great to see this thread back. I did try eharmony for a bit and thought it was a great idea but I kept on getting their over excited emails saying they'd found the perfect match for me and he was in Aberdeen and it was a bit dispiriting. There were a few in London but not that many. Probably better now though as they've had quite a bit of publicity.  
Not sure I could face dating with a bump. But I do miss romance!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

It is great to see this back where it belongs... x


----------



## winky77

ooo...just found this thread....what's all the stuff about it being back in right place?  am confused? 

Was just talking about the whole dating thing this pm....shared the story of my last 2 internet dates...

1.  Norman who drank appletise and kept his kaghoul on for the two hours in the pub...and his work name badge just in case I forgot he was called Norman.. 
2. Sunflower man who brought me flowers and said he wanted to meet again then texted the next day to say that 'on reflection would he mind we respectively left it at that' ....REJECTION!!! 

Just can't be bothered at the mo! 

..Winky


----------



## lulumead

yes...at the moment I am restricted to some saucy skype messaging with an ex in canada....keeps me amused!

Roll on january and Mr NY's return...sending positive vibes please that he is still single!

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fraggles - agree .... I said that I was after men aged 36-46 and so far had about half dozen 50-54 year olds!!!  
Not that impressed so far ..... glad I paid only £34 for 3 months... will start an online dating agency for all of us from the Falklands....        

Mini x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fraggles - am there for 6 months honey ... off in Feb ... get the tail end of their summer and straight into winter - plenty of penguins and snow!!!  Oh and hopefully some lush men!!
Know what you mean about men under 45 with own hair and teeth!!! Some of the matches are no way the age they claim to be.... scary....


----------



## lulumead

indeed!!! they seem very old.

Fraggles: i think in theory you just get sent matches that match your personality and criteria, matched by their computer...seems pretty random to me. I met up with a nice guy, not for me, but he was nice. And my flat mate is currently spending her 1st weekend with her e-harmony bloke...so not totally hopeless.
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Hope you dont mind me dipping my toe in here as the whole "being single" thing is a bit confused at the mo...I was wondering about internet dating havie not been on a first date for over 14 years but reckon Id better wait a bit as we are still living in the same house and also I cant see anyone being interested in a 40 yo with 2 under 2..... I have zero self confidence in even thinking about getting back out there too....


----------



## lulumead

ooh twiceblessed, thats tough.
Lots of dating sites you can sign up for free and take it at whatever pace you like. I always figure you can chat to as many people as you like without ever having to meet up with any of them. Its an easy way in.
I don't think having children is necessarily an issue for lots of men.

Just a word of caution...my social worker (I am going through an adoption process) told me that apparently single mothers are often preyed on by paedophiles, as they are seen to be vulnerable and easier to manipulate.  I was quite shocked and freaked out by that at the time, but she want on to tell me a couple of cases that she had experienced which highlighted how easily it can happen, and I was glad in a way that she had just pointed it out as something to take into account and be sensible about - as I am sure we all would be when meeting new men. Anyway not to be alarmist...we can get a bit carried away about this sometimes!  But I suppose really to say, you don't even need to say you have kids when signing onto internet sites....you can just reveal what you want when you want.

I've only done guardian soulmates and e-harmony, pretty half-heartedly in both instances, but it might be worth a go once you are in the right head space. You need to be pretty thick skinned with it and not take it too seriously.

xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thank you fraggles I am barging a bit on the DS/DE thread I see but have posted on the single women threads a little.  Im in a strange place as my ex is still living with us despite informing me we were over not long after E arrived.   Another reason I think me dating anyone is gonna work atm as I cant see anyone being comfortable with the set up Im in.....

Looking back tbh I have been effectively single for years although supposedly in a relationship so I dont feel like its too soon half the time...just dont think Im a great catch atm!

lulu that is something that is so much in my mind.  I am thinking of putting as a prerequisite somone who has had the relevant CRB (is that the right acronym) checks.  I guess Im looking at scout leaders, child care professionals.....


----------



## Betty-Boo

Twicelbessed honey   of course someone will be interested x
As for confidence - that's such a hard thing to work on - mine always increases when I feel good about myself and having just lost weight I'm starting to feel that bit stronger (hence eharmony).  Think we all have our worries about things and this board is fantastic for support.  Your girls are totally gorgeous and I'm sorry to hear things haven't worked out with their dad.       
We're here x x


----------



## lulumead

twiceblessed...you are bound to have had your confidence knocked. I imagine your situation is very tough, you are in a kind of limbo, which always makes it hard.  I truly believe that the right person will not mind about you having children and will love them too, after all as we get older its more likely that we meet people who already have their own kids and we create new and brilliant families.

I think really with the CRB-ing thing, its really about being extra cautious and being sensible!  Its pretty unlikely to happen, just something to be aware of.  And frankly CRB's are pretty pointless, they only show up cautions and convictions so if they have never been caught a CRB would be clear.  Anyway, lets not think about this....and look at the positives.

Start to get some good baby sitters in place so you can start getting out on your dates  

Your babies are cute, I hope you can work it all out for the best for all of you. I'm sure its not easy at the moment.    

xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

thanks people.

fraggles I finished my course of relate counselling (on my own) last week and it was quite helpful.  What would be even more helpful though would be if himself would move out and I can get on with things...mind you it is useful if he can do the late night feeds occasionally and go out for a takeaway....this really is a weird place to be. Even to the extent of when I talk about him to people and working out what I am doing for Christmas. 

Back to internet dating I want some more funny stories please!


----------



## lulumead

I have a good one from a friend.
She was having an awful time on a date with this guy, and she nipped off to the loo, where she got talking to this girl and told her she was on an awful date, this other girl said that she would save her (they were both a bit drunk)....so when my mate came out of the loo, she went back to her date and said she had bumped into an old friend - the girl from the toilets then started waving across the bar and shouting "come and join us"...my mate said " I think I'm going to join them...of course you are welcome to come too!". The guy then promptly came over, and my mate and girl from the toilet made up a whole friendship history, got on famously, he felt left out and then eventually left!
I loved this story as it showed women at their best - not so great on the dating side of it!....and it was funny when my friend told it.    I liked that they just made it all up and not only this girl but all her friends went along with it, greeting my mate as an old friend. 

I have to say on the 3 internet dates I've ever been on, they have all been nice blokes...just not for me.
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu - I'll introduce her to my cousin!!  She's done loads of internet dating .... Once she even did the old ' I'm going to the toilet' gag and escaped thro the emergency exit!!! Ran home and text him from home to say it wouldn't work...  Well he did bring his stamp collection to the pub!!!  (And she says she didn't like his jumper!!       )  She's had a lot of fun doing it - nothing serious but plenty of going out for a drink/ meal etc with new guys... beats staying in on sat nite with casualty!!


----------



## langtang

I'm so glad others have had the same internet dating disasters as me - I've had the guy who leaves his half of the bill and no tip, the guy who orders what he wants ("no pudding, just coffee please" when I wanted a pudding and don't drink coffee), the guy who takes me to a "really nice local restaurant" which turns out to be only a step up from a take away, the overweight guy with the cagoule several sizes too small who worked behind the till at the local supermarket, (a fair bit of being economic with the truth had gone on there!), the guy with some weird medical condition who talked about how hard it was to live with it all the time and the divorced guy who spent the entire evening complaining about his ex....  I could go on...  Having a break from it now.  Fed up with people telling me that mr right would "turn up when you least expect it" - well I've totally given up hope now, so where is he?!


----------



## RichmondLass

hello ladies! I've posted at length on this topic before so at risk of boring you all won't go into it again.  But reckon I've done more than 80 blind dates - either newspaper dating colums or internet dating - over a ten-year period.  You name it, I've met it.  Or one of my friends have.  I should really write a book.

I have no problem now leaving if the date is going no where and saying 'well I think I'll call it a night' or whatever  (record is prob 20 mins) . I never arrange to meet anyone for more than an hour for just that reason.  Coffee is usually preferably to drinks which can be harder to break off and obscure your judgement.  I always talk on the phone at least once before I meet despite most men's insistance that we meet up immediately - I'm always supsicious of men who don't do talking ont he phone!

I haven't been on a first date since Jan which did lead to a short term thing with someone who truned out to be anotehr nutter - truly disappointing.  Wont be doing any dating for a couple of years now nd am quite content about that - focusing on babster.

Could always be persuaded by mini's Falkaldns dating agency though!!! Oh and don't have a problem with over 50s.  DAted two men last year who were 55 and both had more energy and zest than me, were handsoem, funny and good company.  Have to say though that most 45 year olds online look like someone#s uncle with comb overs and cardis!
scuse crap typing
RLxx


----------



## GIAToo

Hello ladies,

Been chatting to some of you on other posts but just wanted to say that these posts made me lol!
And reminded me of some of my dating horrors.  The last date I went on, I couldn't tell if the guy was looking at me as he was so boss-eyed.  I tried to look past that (as he was looking past me!!), but then he started begging me for a second date because nobody ever wanted a second date!!  See ya!!

I am like RichmondLass and am totally going to concentrate on myself and what I want, which is a baby right now.

However, if my Aunts had their way, I would be out having a shagathon and trying to get pregnant the "cheap" way!!!  Never been the kind to go and pick up men in bars so can't see me starting now ))
(not to mention diseases etc!)

Anyway, thanks for making me laugh xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie

TwiceBlessed said:


> Back to internet dating I want some more funny stories please!


How long have you got?


----------



## sweet1

I am also no stranger to this malarkey and it has confirmed my innate belief that there is no-one out there for me....at least if there is, he is a needle in a haystack as big as the world.

My last internet date didn't look me in the eye once and told me halfway through that he had Asperger's syndrome....so I tried to sympathise and said I would meet him again...then he started sending me odd texts, every other one saying we could just be friends and then he'd send a really suggestive one full of 'baby' and the like which i found a little offputting. I know it maybe wasn't his fault but it put me off, and now I feel like I'm a horrible person.....
I've been rejected loads of times but when I'm the rejecter I feel like a b****. dating is hard enough but I always wonder what if I gave this person a chance, even though deep down I know I'll never fancy them.....
It's all just got me far too jaded and I can't be doing with it, at the moment. I feel I need to focus on getting my life and home in order for TTC, but it does feel like the childhood dream is gone, I guess a lot of us singlies feel like that?
Sorry to be so morose, I didn't plan on it!!!!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

jess74 said:


> I've been rejected loads of times but when I'm the rejecter I feel like a b****. dating is hard enough but I always wonder what if I gave this person a chance, even though deep down I know I'll never fancy them.....
> but it does feel like the childhood dream is gone, I guess a lot of us singlies feel like that?


I know Im officially only "just" single as it were but boy can I empathise with you xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Jess
I'm there with you. But staying open minded.
I woke up the other morning feeling all warm, loved and safe - a bit like that feeling you get when you wake up with your partner beside you and I realise I missed that. It felt like my partner had been cuddling me all night.
On to the positive side. The week before I had been having collywobbles about doing this journey alone but felt it was someone's way of telling me that I am on the right path and that I am going to meet a special guy. It was truly scrumptious. I am now hoping for a child but am going to re-open to the door for the special someone to come into my life.
Fraggles x


----------



## Damelottie

Jess - I think 'jaded' is something we probably all go through with the internet dating  . On Guardian Soulmates its one of the words on the list asking how you feel about joining the dating site   . I usually step away for a while when I feel like that. I'm also a hopeless rejector - unless they really annoy me  . Some of the blokes I've thought 'no' to tho and turned out to be really good friends. An unexpected bonus indeed


----------



## Betty-Boo

Must admit - am not impressed with eharmony.... mmm either that or they've all had a very hard paper round!!       perhaps am far too fussy!!  (Ah penny drops - that's why I'm single!!)


----------



## Damelottie

mini minx said:


> perhaps am far too fussy!!


No such thing melovey


----------



## Betty-Boo

may be you're right - my last serious ex was ... well lets just say he had a face for radio!!!       and was a complete


----------



## Damelottie

Here's a story of something that happened after an internet date. Sorry if I've said it before:

I went on 2 dates with a guy who was nice enough but lived too far away.
A few months later, my phone beeps in the middle of the night - and its a picture of his willy .
I was a bit suprised  but went back to sleep.
It occurred to me the next day that he'd sent it to the wrong person and would be very embarassed so I text to say 'I guess you sent that to the wrong person'. He replied saying that it _had_ been for me but he was very sorry indeed and realised it had been wrong to do so. 'No problem' I said 'Take care'.

An hour later the phone text message bleeps

'Wern't you even a little bit aroused tho'?

       

Men eh


----------



## TwiceBlessed

the more I read the more I believe my dating days are well and truly over.....


----------



## Betty-Boo

LadyL - I've had those too!!! Why o why do men think that a winkle is attractive?      
Even creepier was an ex who - when I was away on deployment - used to send me pictures of my house!!! (Granted we did used to live together but that was several years before and we weren't together at the time he sent the picture!!)  He even once drove through the night to meet the ship in Portsmouth ... didn't come on board but sat on the jetty then left a card on the gangway for me... talk about stalker!!! To add insult to injury he then proceeded to buy a house with the women he cheated on me with around the corner from my parents!!  Totally weird!! 

Well - and i want to get back into the dating game.... think have just talked self out of it!!


----------



## Fraggles

Ok shall we change the tone for a little has anyone got stories of real romance. I don't want to talk myself out of ever wanting to have a relationship again, so anyone got any upbeat stories??

Fraggles x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

good plan but we are on the singlies thread so maybe not so many personal success stories...  

Thought I had one with a holiday romance that lasted just shy of 14y and resulted in my 2 girls.... 

So we want any stories of people we know I guess....


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Twiceblessed

Well that's a good one.

I was thinking funny internet dating stories but also those dating stories that fill us with hope rather than despair about the lack of eligible partners out there! Remind us that there are some fish worth catching.

Fraggles x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fraggles - have got some friends who have dated successfully online (gone on to marry!) - was only relating to a very old story in a jokey way - didn't mean to upset anyone.  
If I can't laugh at it I'd cry.


----------



## Damelottie

Nope - don't think I can help. Can't think of any relationships I know of that I'd particulalry want to be in - maybe one or two.

I had a nice boyfriend when I was 21ish   . Made some nice friends from the Internet but that probably doesn't count really.

Mini - OMG    . That IS weird


----------



## Candee

I have toyed with the idea of internet dating in the past - but only cos I was desperate for a baby  
Now that the baby is on the way, I am thankful that I don't have to bother! 
The only dating organisation I would consider going with now is 'Mini's Navy Dates Ltd'      
Candee
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Candee - you're taking your life in your hands!!!
I'd make sure you are all matched with the prefect gentleman!!!


----------



## Candee

Exactly Mini, which is why I wouldn't consider going with any other dating agency but yours!       
Candee
x


----------



## indekiwi

Fraggles - stories with happy endings (well, to date at least  ):  two sets of neighbours met on the internet - both couples are in their 50s and do not - at least on the outside - present as anything other than normal human beings.     One couple lives together, while the second does not, and both have been in their respective relationships for around the five year mark.  On a sadder note, another friend of mine (who funnily enough used to be a neighbour - must be something about this country lane and its inhabitants!) has just announced she has split up with her B/F of three years or so, also met on the net.  She is 6 ft 1 and her ex was 6 ft 5 - and they made an incredibly attractive couple.  Sigh.  Still, three years is a life time to me when it comes to blokes so I thought that wasn't a bad result, all things considered!

A-Mx


----------



## Orange Smartie

Forgive me for crashing this thread but have some experience of internet dating. 

I met my DH through Match, we emailed for a while, spoke on the phone, met and the rest is history. We were engaged nearly a year to the day we met and married nine months after that. I was 38 when I met him, he was 40 and we've been blissfully happy for five years now. 

So there are some happy endings.... and yes, we are normal people!!! 

xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rachel - that's lovely!!! congrats to you both!!  x


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Mini
Didn't upset me, I was worried all the talk might be getting some people thinking what hope is there for us to find straight, single men with some good sperm out there - laugh out loud.
Read cheery article on IVF in Grazia about a woman who had IVF and got pregnant and even though she doesn't know it suspects her child is really someone else's - didn't read the rest as thought I don't need this so wonder if she thinks here eggs got mixed up. Thanks media.
I'm feeling hormonal and emotional even though it isn't the time of my month and I am having IUI - laugh out loud so feeling extra sensitive to what I write or say. Writing this from hotel room thinking how did I get here and how did it come to this and OMG what if IT happens. Part of me would think WAHOO and so scared and a weeny part of me would be relieved if it didn't because I wonder how I would cope if it did. Is this normal?
I am 41 and a mere child, can I look after a baby, how will I manage by myself. Switch from yeah girl you are doing the right thing to thinking I could happily get a taxi back to airport without having IUI. See what I mean I have know idea what I am thinking or doing at the moment. Wonder how many others think like this with there first time.
Fraggles x


----------



## Fraggles

OK I admit a double post - have time on my hands and suspect I may not sleep tonight so may have plenty more.

Mini now I never knew we were talking navy guys here - are you going to be living with a bunch - are we talking internet dating for long term relationships here or should we have a single meet up in the Falklands, have a shagathon and seeing if anyone of us end up with a baby on board - sure it would save us all a lot of money if that is what you could offer as a side line?

LL/MM OMG a picture of their willy what were they thinking - obviously they weren't. You did make me laugh.

Hi Yogaprincess - your DH got any single straight male friends - not met any normal guys in internet dates yet.

My ex flatmate met her husband 20 years ago through placing a personal in the paper. Never knew how until I was at her wedding and there were three different stories I heard from meeting on a train, to meeting at a party to the real one him replying to a personal ad she had placed in the paper.

Fraggles x


----------



## Damelottie

Did yoga princess just say she was normal?


----------



## Grace10704

Fraggles - just wanted to respond to your question about whether its normal to have that teeny tiny voice secretly scared that treatment will be successful!  I remember looking at my pregnancy test with part of me going Yippee and the other part going OH MY GOD!  I guess it wouldn't be normal at all to not have a little bit of self doubt but in my limited experience the best mums are those who live through the self doubt & get to the point of being able to think "I'm doing the best I can & my little person is doing OK".  Hang in there, don't get back on a plane until you have had your IUI and come back knowing that we all have everything crossed for you!     
Sorry don't have any funny stories about dating internet or otherwise - I have decided that all decent men have already been snapped up and the only ones left who are decent are those wonderful men who make donations so that we can have our children!  Though I do hold out hope that I might meet a lovely man sometime before I pop my clogs!


----------



## Fraggles

Thanks Grace that helped.  
Picked my three year old niece up from nursery on monday as went to watch her having swimming lessons with her mum - hilarious it was as they all jogged around the pool (babies in mum's arms I should add) singing splish splash splosh and twinkle twinkle little start. As I went to pick her up did she greet me with a big warm smile - oh no - more an expression that said 'what the hell are you doing here' had to laugh.
I digress, maybe I need to pick her up more often maybe then I might meet an eligible single Dad whose ex is a total delight and not a pain in the behind.
Fraggles x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fraggles - what an idea - a singlies meet up in the Falklands - its navy, army and RAF down there so take your pick!!!  apparently about 50:1 last I heard too!!  
Should stop   from ear to ear but am looking forward to it - (apart from the job I'll be doing down there...   )  
Will make sure all my single friends are catered for!!  Am also make sure that they aren't guys already married taking advantage!!  
I might be some time vetting them all            

Big hugs x x


----------



## Felix42

Just to add a happy dating service story. My brother met his lovely wife through Dateline and they are just perfect for each other. In those days - about 10ish years ago - people wrote letters to each other as intros and I remember my sister in law saying she had lots of unread letters stuffed under her bed. Good job she read & responded to my brother's letter is all I can say. Yogaprincess, lovely to hear of your happy story from Match too. It clearly does happen and at least ups our odds of finding that proverbial needle 

Fraggle, big  for your wobble. Completely natural but deep down you know you're doing the right thing & will never regret it. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx 

Ps Yogaprincess, massive congrats on your little one's arrival!


----------



## Felix42

Ps re the dodgy text you got LL, I once had an ex send me a CD showing him being intimate with himself for my pleasure. It certainly didn't do anything for me, but I was highly amused when my virus software declared there was a 'worm' on the disk!! Too right 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie




----------



## Fraggles

Mini
If worse comes to the worse I am sure you could get them to line up a few times a week and set up your own sperm bank for us? At least we wouldn't have to worry about shortage of sperm donors if we had our own supply.
I think we could be on to something here Mini, fancy a partner? Dating agency, we could arrange speed dating events for those lonely single navy guys and have a sperm bank too.
Could fund our treatment anyway.

Felix, you are right, thank you. Girls LL, Mini, Felix where are you meeting these freaks who send you CD's and texts.

Fraggles x


----------



## RichmondLass

LL - as you say 'men eh?'  They aren't like us ladies!!
RLxx


----------



## Fraggles

Sometimes I think it would be far easier to be gay - only problem is I think a certain part of a female looks like mussels (as in the things from the sea) so for me I know there is no way I would ever turn.


----------



## RichmondLass

It's just that they really don't appreciate that our brains work totally differently from theirs and never seem to learn!  I've yet to meet a woman that is turned on by the sight of a disembodied erect penis!! Ha!

RLxx


----------



## Fraggles

RL you make me laugh. Just what I needed.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Felix     that's funny!

I had a couple of dates many years ago with a lovely fella from Malta - we had actually met when out with friends, so he turns up bearing gifts bless him - a rather saucy little number   but the really funny bit is it was size 10      It was never going to happen!

I've had a few rudey pics


----------



## muddypaws

Hi girls,
Wish I'd seen this thread earlier. I have been there, seen it all and am still single. Hmmm...internet, agency, speed and blind dating. Yikes, it's a scary story all round. The agency went bust taking £500 of my money with it....got 3 dates from it, one completely unsuitable (I couldn't actually understand what he was saying and got fed up of saying "sorry..what was that?" and so just nodded politely for most of the 2 hrs). Had a few conversations with people; one basically whined on about the agency sending him people from too far away - he was in Gloucester and me Bristol, not exactly long distance! The other was so dull and lacking in social skills (sorry, I know it sounds mean!) that I had to pretend that someone had come to the door to get out of the conversation...felt terrible but couldn't stand it any longer  

Speed dating: basically got a scary person who had emailed me 3 times by the time I had a chance to log on after the event (3 days later), by which point he was accusing me of thinking I was too good for him and was over estimating my physical appearance (my translation of his rather insulting comment) as I hadn't replied. Then he had the cheek, after I'd replied saying he might want to reconsider his approach to women ( ), to ask if we could still meet as he didn't think he had been pushy! Jerk. Oh, and he had also googled me and tried to look me up in the phone book 

Internet dating: let's think, well there was the guy who messaged me saying he was into kinky stuff..well no point in beating about the bush..      . Then there was "you're cute but not what I'm looking for right now"...what was he looking for then.. ? 

Blind dates:  My aunt set me up with a rather uptight, conservative accountant - crikey, couldn't be more unlike me (not good with numbers)! Lovely but 30 going on 70. Good with balls though...he was a tennis player.

On a more serious note; I have friends who met speed dating who are living together and engaged. My brother met his fiance internet dating. I met a good friend through internet dating...who is still single by the way  

This post is meant to amuse not offend or put people off. I had some great dates and fun times when I was looking for Mr Right. I do like the idea of Mini's Navy Dates...Perhaps we could also do one of those bring a single friend parties. 

Muddy


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Muddy
Welcome
You have such a cute baby.
Fraggles x


----------



## Maya7

Hi girls - am enjoying the stories and so glad for this lighthearted thread ... 

I joined a dating site and I've met with Mr Angry, Mr Anorak, Mr I cant even make my mind up if i want to see you again (I made his mind up for him v quickly!!  Honestly, I had absolutely lost patience at this stage) ...  I met this same indecisive man one day when I was sporting a lovely big bump and he was looking as miserable as sin with a miserable looking woman   ... I know whose loss that was   


Maya


----------



## Fraggles

Hi
For your amusement, which 'allegedly are you'. Grazia this week has an article on internet dating from a males view. he says women who internet date are loonies and liars and says these about the women who sign up to the various sites.

mysinglefriend.com - middle class bores
match.com - inhabitants dribbingly mad 
datingdirect - riddled with women simply looking for sex 

His tips for writing profiles for your info from his perspective

'Men look for a pretty face first then a profile that makes them laugh. Three thousand word descriptions about how life is what you make it make the blood run cold. Or the worst offence of all I've never done this before but thought I'd give it a go is an instant turn off. Men apparently want a a girl who's succinct, comes across well well and plenty of pictures not taken from a wobbly camera phone at night.' Grazia 19 November 09.

So who has some witty profile ideas?

Fraggles x


----------



## RichmondLass

Oh Muddy! That's reminded me of the bloke who emailed me on one site to introduce himself and told me he particularly liked being tickled and would that be alright?

Then there was the charming but totally destroyed man whose wife had taken his two girls to live in Norfolk - he showed me the photo with tears in his eyes as I gently pointed out he might be 'dating too soon'.  he had had a motorcycle accident in his teens which had left him slightly physically and mentally impaired.  he announced very loudly at the start of our date in a quiet pub that he didn't recognise me from my photo and thought I'd be blonder!  I countered quietly, blushing and trying not to catch anyone else's eye that I'd had my hair done since that pic was taken.  About half an hour later, he looked at me again and announced very loudly that he didn't recognise me fromt he photo and thought I'd be blonder...I dropped him off at the end of the agonising date (not something I usually did I hasten to add) and he said please would I not be one of those women who said they'd contact him but never did...I went home and cried and ate half a large family bar of Galaxy!

Then there was the poor chap who'd lost an eye in an industrial accident - his site photo was in profile - so it came as a bit of a surprise to my friend when she met him. Especially as the wound was still weeping...and he refused to sit facing her.

Freaks! the lot of them!!

Sorry - I do mean these to be humorous not offensive!

RLxx


----------



## Fraggles

RL

Maybe I need to move country and see if there are any eligibles somewhere else.

Fraggles x


----------



## RichmondLass

Falklands??  If you do find somewhere, do let us know!  
RLx


----------



## Fraggles

No not Falklands, think Misti has that one covered too for the good of the singly's here think if any of us are moving to a country or taking an extended trip it really should be somewhere new to explore the talent.

If I get a plus one on board, I plan to live in Europe for a while. Don't agree with sticking kids in school when they are so young I much prefer the European way where kids go to school at 6. Not sure where yet though.

F x


----------



## going it alone

Hi all,

I have had a couple of internet dating expereinces. When I was slimmer than I am now I was asked what dress size I was because my photo made me look bigger than "average" as I had stated. I was a size 12/14 at the time. Someone else pmed me asking if I would join him and his girlfriend in a hotel room as they wanted a "f*** buddy". On the bright side, he said she had very soft lips! Whilst chatting to a bloke in the pub he blue toothed me a naked picture of himself, though I've never had photos of bits sent through internet sites! 

I need to lose some weight and then I throwing myself into the whole scene again though. 
Sam x


----------



## cocochanel1

This thread is utterly hilarious! I am so glad it was re-instated. The more I read and learn about men the less sure I am that I want to get back into a relationship!!! xxx


----------



## GIAToo

I am so off men it's not even funny, but some of these stories have reminded me of my very first internet date way back in 1999.  It wasn't even through a dating site, so madness looking back.  The first time we arranged to meet, i actually went to the wrong pub!  Sat there for an hour and left.  I was so relieved and when I got home, got into my jim-jams and snuggled up with the dog saying "Don't worry, it's still just you and me!"  He obviously contact me again and we arranged to meet again.  As I walked in the pub I saw him and thought "Please God don't let that be him" (we had exchanged photos, but his was really blurry, and my Mum kept telling me I was too fussy about looks!!!).

Anyway, amongst other things he proudly told me that at the Christmas party he got very drunk and the next day there was a queue of women at his bosses office to make complaints about him touching them etc!!!  He then asked me how I thought it  was going and I escaped to the bar without answering, but he asked again as soon as I got back.  So I said I didn't think it would go anywhere romantically.  After that he wouldn't talk and when I asked if I had upset him he sneered at me and said "Don't  flatter yourself!!"  At which point I said I'd had enough.

I don't think I went on another internet day for a good few years after that!  

I've had a few internet dates etc over the years and the only man I met who I really liked told me he was seperated when he wasn't, so he was dumped as soon as I realised!  

GIA xx


----------



## Damelottie

GoingItAlone said:


> After that he wouldn't talk and when I asked if I had upset him he sneered at me and said "Don't flatter yourself!!"


   . Oh what are they like??   

I met a man once who seemed brilliant on the 'e' mail and msn. As soon as we met it was very very obvious that he had a serious lack of social skills. I felt really sorry for him but didn't really want a boyfriend I felt sorry for. I didn't even want to go for a drink but thought it would be very rude to jump straight back in the car , so we went to a local nice country pub. We walked in and he said at the VERY top of his voice, 'do you do this internet dating often then', and the whole pub looked at me. I nearly died!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. We had a drink and then he told me it was my turn to get the next so I had to stay a bit longer


----------



## Fraggles

For anyone who might not know I was on the plane today flying back from Athens. Got chatting to a guy on the plane today he is Greek and met his one and only love when she first went to stay in his hometown for a holiday when she was 17. Fast forward they are still together and have two kids. Altogether now aaahhhhhhhh

F x


----------



## missmunro

Hello ladies ... I've been reading your posts for the last couple of days as I've been wondering whether I should give it a go again. Oh dear - you've all convinced me that I really shouldn't!


----------



## Damelottie

Noo - go for it Missmunro  . I think we've just been messing with the funny stories   

Do it - and report back


----------



## RichmondLass

I think everyone should give it a go!  After all it's chance, just like IVF!! You only need one to make it work!!

I think you have to take the whole thing with a huge pinch of salt and not evenimagine you're goin to find the love of your life - rather you are meeting a complete stranger for one coffee to see if you get on.  End of.

Lot loess pressure  - and it is a numbers game.  the more you do the easier it gets.

I did have one funny one - he told me he would meet me in a pub at the height of summer and would be wearing checked knee shorts and a polo shirt.  I went in, and straight up to a chap in checked shorts and polor shirt and asked 'are you Richard?'.  He said: ' Yes?'.  So I sat down relieved and announced, 'hi, I'm xxxx.'  

He looked a bit stunned and I though 'oh no, he hates the sight of me'..until it sunk in that it was a Richard, but not my Richard - who was sat right at the back of the pub (kind) in an identical outfit and watching the whole embarrassing debacle unfold!!!

So if you didn't do internet dating you wouldn't be able to dine out on these amusing anecdotes!

RLxx


----------



## cocochanel1

RL - you just made me laugh out loud - thanks! I was feeling very cold and dreary so nice to be cheered by funny stories xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Miss Munro
I echo what the others say, give it a go, nothing to lose but be sure to report back so we all know.
I know of or have heard of several people who are married, have babies as a result of internet dates.
A friend of mine met her fella on the internet, she said he was different to her 'usual type' but she gave him a go and fell in love. 2 years down the line she now has a 3 week old daughter. Ahhhhhh

RichmondLass not sure what your career is but if it isn't a copywriter or comedian you are missing a trick. You often make me laugh.

Fraggles x


----------



## RichmondLass

Spot on Fraggles.  Writing is a big part of what I do for a living. However, not on this latop, so my professional writing is highly polished with NO typos.

Apologies for the hurredly written responses full of crappy mistakes!

There was the friend of mine who put in her criteria on datingdirect for someone in her age range and found her dad came up in the search! Pretending to be younger with a 10-year-old photo...He was single I hasten to add.
RLXX


----------



## GIAToo

I agree that you should go for it Miss Munro.  I just re-read my post and I guess I'm just a cynical old bag, but I DO know of lots of people who have met online and married and had babies 

GIA xx


----------



## sohocat

Richmond Lass

OMG, you had me laughing so hard from your post on the previos page that I was crying-tears were streaming down my face I was laughing so hard.  That was great!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

mismunro I have just seen your ticker so sorry your cycle was not a success this month


----------



## reb363

Hello Ladies
And especially RL -  how lovely to hear your amazing news - I'm so thrilled for you, congratulations.
Just to say that I met my lovely boyfriend of 5 years now on Dating Direct.  He's definitely my soul mate - and we have as much fun today as we ever did. He's 8 years younger than me (we both lied about our age ha!!!) so everyone said it would never work - but it has and I'm so glad it did. I had some absolute shockers before then. But it only takes one.  So give it a go and enjoy it xxx


----------



## winky77

Ooo RL ...love the one about your friend's dad.....reminds me of the years before internet dating when it was more ' Find-a-Friend' in the local newspaper.  My mate decided to advertise (we were only about 21 at the time!).....she got 3 responses.  I was pestering here to show me their letters and she went puce and wouldn't fess up.  Eventually she admitted that one of them was from my Uncle!  He was in his forties at the time and was trying to impress her with his passion for badminton and 'young outlook' on life!  Thankfully he was actually single or I spose it could have been worse! 

A friend of mine had once invited round a man he'd met on-line.  When they guy arrived my friends Great Dane got very excited and was jumping up and somehow managed to fall back and get his front leg stuck down the back of the radiator.  The two of them were trying to get him out but the more the dog struggled the more he got stuck and in the end they had to call the fire brigade.  By the end of the evening the dog was free (and unhurt!) , the internet man was dumped and my friend had the number of one of the firemen ! Yee ah!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Well - not too impressed with this eharmony malarky!!  So far no one interesting has turned up - saying that do think should just take the plunge anyway ... you never know!!

Not quite internet dating but have been in touch with an ex from about 19 years ago!!!  Really strange.... am sure he's looking thro rose tinted glasses when he looks back on our 'relationship' (was one of those where we got together after a night out on the tiles... half the time we didn't really speak!!)  Great fun tho!!  He's on about meeting up - mmm not sure about that one... would be nice but nearly 20 years on.... Glad have lost the weight!  Nearly the size I was when we dated... 

Big hugs mini x


----------



## lulumead

Mini: meet him...why not...life's too short   

my flatmate is an eharmony success story so its all possible 
xxx


----------



## Candee

Mini go for it! 
Candee
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Candee Lulu - am tempted .... but is it ever the same??         god don't think we had anything in common all those years ago!!  Hey - life's too short as Lulu says - grab it with both hands!!

Will try and arrange something for after christmas and will keep you posted...  Think he was my first toy boy.. I was 21 and he'd just turned 18!! About 3 1/2 years between us.

Ah - memory lane... its great! x


----------



## Damelottie

Go and enjoy  

I had a sort of lunch date last Saturday


----------



## Betty-Boo

ooo ladyl - tell us more.......


----------



## Damelottie

Well it was a guy I went on 2 dates with - from t'internt - the summer last year. Such a nice man - a single dad having his first go at dating. His wife cleared off and left him the children   . But I just felt no spark at all and he was so shy that it was quite hard work. Anyway, we have stayed in touch and he sent a lovely pressie for Alfie when he was born. He's so witty and intelligent via texts and 'e' mails. Just so shy face to face. Anyway we said we'd meet for coffee and he said he'd like to meet the 'little man', so Alfie and I went on a date   . He was lovely and so obviously a father. Handing me wipes, showed A the fans in the restaurant while I had my lunch, just a natural with him. Bought me some lovely flowers and he almost died of embarassment when he gave them to me. But he was much less shy this time and it was lovely but.................. I just feel no spark at all and its a shame, it really is   .

He text the next day to say my texts and 'e' mails were lovely but I was much lovelier in person - what a nice man


----------



## Betty-Boo

Honey know what you mean about the spark - saying that the relationships I've had that did have a spark ended badly - they were passionate but a bit too up and down for my liking!!  May be he's just the tonic the doctor ordered??  He does sound lovely. x x


----------



## Candee

LL I agree with Minnie - he sounds absolutely lovely... and I love the idea of you and Alfie going on a date together!   
Anyway, my experiences of sparks is that they've usually end like a damp squib!      
Candee
x


----------



## Damelottie

Well yes - the men I've had a spark with have always turned out to be not good for me  . But I can't imagine being with somebody that I didn't, well......... fancy. How does that work?


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hear hear candee - mine are usually very passionate - but boy when that fizzle goes... its gone for good x x  me and the ex form years ago had chemistry... think that's why I'm shying away...      

LadyL - must admit - I don't think I could have a relationship with someone and not have a little chemistry ... sometimes it does grow... little acorns and all that.  Enjoy the moment and having someone look after Alfie whilst you have your lunch is such a caring side to see.  Bless him.  nothing wrong with being friends and meeting for lunch or coffee - am sure our knights in shinning armour are out there... x x


----------



## muddypaws

LL , how cute you and Alfie on a date! I just can't imagine it now...any kind of date that is. I'd be worried that on a double date, they'd all love Mini and not me! She has longer eyelashes after all... 

Muddy


----------



## Candee

I am afraid I tend to agree with you muddy! You wouldn't stand a chance! Far too much competition from your gorgeous LO - she is just adorable!
Candee
x


----------



## Damelottie




----------



## muddypaws

Sad thing is I might have to use her as a pimp to draw the fellas in and then wow them with my....er, jelly belly?...no that won't work; maybe my eye suitcases?...no that won't work; hmm...my incapacity to string a sensible sentence together?...no. Oh b****r it...I'll just have to flash my droopy (.)(.)!  

Muddy


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I have decided if I ever give birth I am going for a 'tighten up' and boob lift while I am there. Wonder if they good do lipo too?

I think chemistry is a must - I so know what a ***** I would be without trying if I just 'settled for a guy'. I might manage to stay nice for 2 weeks but know the inner ***** would come out.

Fraggles x


----------



## Damelottie

Fraggles and Muddy    . I read somewhere the celebs have lipo at the same time as their c-sections  . Wish I'd asked


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fraggles - me too!!!!  Need one now!  And that's before the pregnancy bit... LOL
Gave the poor lorry drivers and road users a right scare yesterday as my M&S max hold sports bra did not live up to its name whilst I went for a run!!  LOL x x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

OK perhaps we need to see if any fertility clinics do a 2 for 1 offer - have ivf treatment with us and we offer a nip and tuck voucher or something along those lines.

I'm game - good preparation for being a yummy mummy when I meet almost ideal man (have to get realistic so instead of ideal man will settle for almost ideal man) when pick up future child at school gates. Almost ideal man also has an ex partner who he still enjoys a co-parenting and friendly relationship with but there is no friction and she will only be supportive to new partner entering her child's life.

Not too much to ask for one thinks.

Fraggles x


----------



## RichmondLass

There is a Czech clinic I'm sure I looked at that is a Cosmetic Surgery clinic with a IVf clinic on the side. 

RLx


----------



## Betty-Boo

RL yes there is ... don't treat singles tho!!!  Have already looked!!


----------



## Fraggles

MM you are one step ahead of us all.

Of the topic a little, I read about a cosmetic surgeon who decided to marry a 'plain' girl as he decided he good model her into his ideal woman. What a jerk.

F x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yep - def Jerk!!! We'll keep away from ones like him!!  How is he to say someone is plain



Men!  (saying that would do nearly anything for one to cuddle up with on the sofa right now!!       )
big hugs x x


----------



## Fraggles

Me too Mini - am feeling soooo tired.

Hugs back.

x


----------



## lulumead

hugs...come on ladies surely some


----------



## sohocat

Fraggles-I agree with you.  There would have to be some chemistry for me to-you said it so perfectly-otherwise my inner woman would come out and it would not be good.  But I do think that if you give it some time if you don't feel it right away-I say that time is 3 months-if after 3 months you don't feel it then it isn't there.  I know someone who met her husband and wasn't attracted to him at all and would neve have looked at him twice, but after 3 months she knew he was the one and there was chemistry.  They were really good together.  She said you should know in 3 months.


----------



## missmunro

Hello ladies ... just catching up on your posts.

Ok, I am not entirely an internet dating virgin. And I know it can work out - a friend of mine met a man from the internet, fell pregnant with twins three months later, married him after they were born and five years later they have a really enviable life together (although I'm not overly fond of that precocious daugher of hers). And my brother met his wife on the internet. Oh yeah, and I met someone that I had an 18-month relationship with. Not sure whether that gets chalked up as success or failure, still nursing my wounds.

I would be very careful about bringing kids along in case they fall in love with them and not you. I met a man here in Paris. On paper he looked ideal ... but, same story, I just didn't fancy him - he was a bit awkward in a way that I couldn't get to grips with. But I genuinely almost considered it because he brought along his two-year-old daughter, who was adorable. a) He already had a kid young enough that she wouldn't be difficult to bond with, who he spent a lot of time with; and b) proven fertility! Of course I was tempted.

Anyway, I've just signed up to an 'exclusive' French site - so exclusive the traffic is really low. I have had one nice mail from a woman (hetero) saying why don't we have lunch. Have been approached by one guy I am umming and awing about. What I could do with is some advice!

mm


----------



## muddypaws

mm - I'd go to lunch with the lady (she may have some single male friends). Might as well meet the bloke but if you aren't that excited then just have no expectations. Maybe it will be ok and he might even be ok as a friend? I have one friend now that I met in a similar way...he lives in Sweden now and I had a great weekend in Stockholm last summer with him. Would have cost a fortune to stay there if I didn't know him! If you have some doubts then set yourself up with a get out quick contingency plan...better than being bored rigid! 

Nip, tuck and IVF? Do they do nails and spray tanning too?  

Muddy


----------



## RichmondLass

I wondered if I got my way and had the C-Section in March they could whip out the old fibroid while they're at it?  Too hard?
RLxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

RL - whipping fibroid out at same times should be a breeze.

Muddypaws - we are getting on a role - nails and spray tanning, nip and tuck, ivf, maybe at same time they can do bikini wax, leg wax and cut and blow dry too. 

When I had my iui, I actually tried to book a bikini wax before hand but they were fully booked. Thought my private parts should look tidy and as pleasant as what a fellow ff calls them a disembodied penis could possibly do. Can't say I could look at them all day. 

F x


----------



## Fraggles

Hello, it seems like ages since we all had a natter so thought I'd pop on and say Happy New Year. How is everyone.
F x


----------



## Chowy

Hello All

Gotta be quick as F just woken up.

I sent a text to my decent friends saying '2010 is my year to meet our special someone so have a look at your male friends - you know im fussy and let me know if anyone fits the bill'.  I had 1 reply, a guy I met years ago at a party, quite a round tummy but has lost 50lb's since. What do I do my confidence has kind of gone.

Chowy xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Meet him.  If nothing else its dating practice!
RLxxx


----------



## Sima

I agree.  You could meet him for a coffee or a glass of wine.  You have nothing to lose apart from an hour of your time and it might be a nice boost to your ego.  He is obviously keen.  Just think even if he is not the one he might have some interesting male friends for you to meet with in the future.  Best of luck.


----------



## lulumead

definitely meet him...nothing ventured nothing gained!  Although I can understand your reticence...I have signed back onto eharmony and can bearly be bothered to email them!!! But I know i need to put some effort into it. 

Think its because really I'd like things to work out with my NY man but that's not realistic so....

xx


----------



## lulumead

yes...I think the personality test thing is supposed to identify your matches...I seem to get a lot of flexible matches which probably means they are anyone!
x


----------



## muddypaws

Ooh Chowy, may as well go on a date as you've nought to lose and it could be fun...yes, I think fun does still exist out there. Wondered where you were too! 

As for personality tests...Pah! I know quite a bit about those and to be honest, they ain't going to help anyone find Mr Right..just tell you if you have a personality disorder or are a finisher-completer/ditherer/over-controlled bossy boots!  

Seriously though...if not blinded by outrageous claims made by these companies, it's as good an idea as any to meet a bloke - as long as they don't go into receivership before supplying you with agreed number of dates as the one I joined did...flipping eck! Ended up being an extremely expensive exercise...about £200 a date! Crikey, could have hired a gigolo for that!!

I hope this year is our year for babies and blokes.  

Muddy


----------



## Damelottie

I've been having a few cheeky dates


----------



## lulumead

thats very reassuring to hear..I assume should I ever have a baby then no chance of any romance for a few years, but good to hear its all possible.  Enjoy!
xxx


----------



## RichmondLass

LL! kindly tell us more!
RLx


----------



## Candee

LL, I'm sorry to be pendantic, but you do know that dates with Alfie don't count on this thread??    
Candee
x


----------



## Chowy

Alfie dates do count as long as I can count my daily adventures with my pup.

Well I have some news to keep us all going, my friend has a 5 year old boy and she went on match.com and met someone, he also has boy of 5 and they get on fab, they are slowly integrating and plan to move into his house fully by the summer. They would both like another child and he would like to be married first so hopefully happy ever after.

Im scared............... I know I come over little miss confident to most people, but im not.

Chowy


----------



## Damelottie

Unbelievably - its the man who lives next door but one    . I've liked him since I moved in 5 years ago, turns out he did me. Neither of us thought the other was interested and then I met my ex. We split up and then neighbour got married! They got divorced after 2 years - that was last year - and I had Alfie. He's got a 6 year old daughter from a previous relationship. He's a paramedic.

Its nice because it means he already knows Alfie iykwim. Alfie has always liked him whenever we've met in the street  . We've had 2 dates (one with A and one without). Tomorrow night he's coming round for dinner and A is going to stay at his grandparents  . BUT, there are a few things I need to know about his ex (I have some gut feelings there is still feelings there and possibly a bit of hassle from her). Depending on that I might not see him again. I wasn't looking for a relationship and I don't intend to get involved and risk either A or I getting hurt. But I DO hope it goes well tomorrow.

2nd date with Alfie was interesting. My front door has always been a bit dodgy with the lock and the 3 of us got locked in ( ; smart eh?). So he went over the fences at the back of the house, into his, to the DIY store to buy a circular drill, came back in through the window, and cut us out!!!!!!!!!! It was all quite exciting - especially when the drill made the metal so hot we got a flame and the smoke alarms went off. Then my battery screwdriver wasn't charged so he had to use a knife and cut himself! But all was well and I got rescued AND a new lock fitted. I was quite disappointed tho - he didn't bring Milk Tray when he swung through the window. 

So - we'll see how tomorrow goes


----------



## lulumead

that all sounds very exciting LL....enjoy tomorrow....definitely worth some snogs! you always need to check that out first!

xx


----------



## RichmondLass

LL!!  How exciting!  The boy next door (but one).  Oh I hope you find out what you need to know about ex etc.  The possiblity of romance post baby is very encouraging - I had given up any hope of it for at least three years!
RLxxx


----------



## muddypaws

LL you closet dater you! How exciting. I must admit it makes me feel better to hear of you girls having dates. I feel so incredibly lonely sometimes it would be great to have a man about. I didn't expect to feel quite so lonely after Mini arrived. Sometimes it would just be nice to share the decisions and jobs around the house.

Good luck with the dates..can't wait to see what happens.  

Muddy


----------



## Annaleah

LL -    a lock in....a cunning plan to watch a man leap over a fence!  I must remember that one next time i'm ordering my milk tray man.  Hope all goes well tomorrow.

Annaleah xx


----------



## lulumead

LL...come on spill the beans!  How was your date without Alfie  

Off to email back one of my eharmonies!
xx


----------



## Chowy

LL is probably very tied up and I know all about it and im not telling anyone ha ha ha.


----------



## RichmondLass

'tied up' is she Chowy?  What fun!

RLxx


----------



## Damelottie

I rather enjoyed myself   


  

Errr yes Muddy and Chowy. Apologies for the over excited text


----------



## lulumead

brilliant work...glad to hear it.
when's the next date?
xx


----------



## indekiwi

LL, marvellous!  

Glad to hear someone out there is having a few frolics.  

A-Mx


----------



## RichmondLass

I can see now how the next few years are going to pan out:  one of us summons up the courage to put ourselves out there or accept a date and the rest of us revel in the excitement of it all!  It'll be like taking turns - we should have a dating kit that we pass round when it's our turn!!
Won't be my turn for a few years so I can learn from the masters on here...or mistresses...

RLxx


----------



## cocochanel1

Rose, good for you!

Personally I found the idea of new dates too difficult to mix with treatment - I just didn't have the emotional bandwidth but I think that is because I do not make enough effort (to meet new men) and I expect superman to fall into my lap and find me in my house!!!!!!! Not a good strategy.
So, I'd say if you have the enthusiasm and bandwidth to go for it - what have you got to lose?
xxx


----------



## lulumead

hi rose

well I went on a nice date last year, nice bloke just not for me.  am emailing a couple of others at the moment but not really convinced. My problem is that my heart lies with my american but that isn't going anywhere.

my flatmate has been seeing guy she met on eharmony for about 5 months now, he was the second one she met up with and the first guy was ok just not for her

its worth ago...basically pay for a month and then go straight into account settings and cancel your subscription, this stops you being charged each month on direct debit

you can then pay again on the next month if you want to.

xx


----------



## winky77

Forget the internet girls.....go on holiday to Egypt!  All the Egyptian women are behind closed doors.....most other holiday makers are sloppy couples.......so you are IT.  Chuffin Nora ...I have never had so much male attention!  One drunken night I finally accepted one of many invitations and went for 'a walk to see the stars' with the cute receptionist from our hotel......ho hum.....well I probably don't have as much to report as LL (you go girl!) ....my night of passion was stubbed out at the dry-humping stage when I realised the reason the park bench was so comfy was because there was a pillow behind me  .....so I asks where has this pillow has come from....and he admits he keeps it there behind the bench     Suddenly I was sober and not really feeling that special anymore!   He insisted he hadnt been there lots of times.... "just a few but you very very best of course"         Spent rest of week avoiding reception area of hotel.....(tis hard when you want to go out sometimes!) ....he tried his best but I wasnt for being persuaded back to that flipping bench.....and meanwhile my friend and I managed to clock up another half a dozen offers of a 'good time'.....hilarious.....all good fun....apart from the bit where my friend turned down the bar manager and he sulked for 2 days and obviously told all his staff to reduce the measures in any drinks we got!


----------



## Annaleah

Hi Winky,  Glad to hear you had good hols in Egypt.  Bl**dy men leaving their pillows at the ready!! 

LL - anymore updates  

I just had a lovely internet message from a policeman! My friend works for the police so I can get her to check him out, though he does sound remarkably more normal than most who send messages.  I shall be brave and meet for coffee if after a couple of days chatting he still seems ok.  My NY's resolution is to set up some dates, be open and just give things a go...that is after I've finished this bl**dy management essay, personally I think 6000 words is just excessive!  Will look forward to living when essay is fininshed and i've promised myself no more studying. 2010 is for living and getting pg   
Annaleah xx

ps Winky - could you add me to faceboook group?  I've PM'd you my details.  Would I need to change any privacy settings, or would it be automatic that it doesn't show on my profile?


----------



## Damelottie

Winky - that is just _hilarious_   . I almost peed. Both the pillow and the drinks measures.

Things going well here   . I went off him for a few hours but then changed my mind again. Amazing really. Very handy being the neighbour too. Last night he popped round to just make me a cup of tea and have a quick chat. I just lay zonked out on the settee with baby sick on my t-shirt. He didn't seem at all fazed   .

Dinner again on Saturday night.


----------



## lulumead

LL - he sounds lovely.

Winky - my work friend just came back from Egypt where she was with her wife!  This didn't seem to matter and being blond she was given too much attention for her liking!

Might be a way to get some cheap sperm  
xx


----------



## GIAToo

Winky - My cousin went to Egypt aged 43, met a guy aged 28, went back to marry him (without telling anyone) and then got pregnant at 44.  So it seems they're quite fertile    Unfortunately they've split up now and she's terrified he'll kidnap the little boy!!

LL - yes your chap sounds lovely    Hope you have a lovely night on Saturday  

Annaleah- hope the policeman is good enough to make it for coffee  

I'm thinking I should get out, but not in the middle of this cycle, because I think it's about time.  Two years since i split with my ex and nothing since then.  At work today some ladies who work for my ex showed me a picture (from a Xmas party) that they thought was me and my ex and it wasn't !!!    I felt a bit sick/upset and started thinking I'd made a mistake by going back to work there, but I think it just brought back all the feelings I felt when he was cheating on me, it wasn't 'cos I wish I was with him now!  He destroyed my confidence though   so the thought of dating fills me with dread.  

BUT I think it's FANTASTIC that you ladies are dating and I can do as RL says and get my excitement from reading about your escapades - better than Sex and The City!!  

GIA Too xx


----------



## winky77

LL.....sound v promising!  tea-making stage already.....! 

GIA....that's so funny about your cousin!  I turned 43 the week before I went and reckon he was about 28....could have been me!!!!

Lulu...good job I didn't go blond before I went then.....it was bad enough being a brunette!  I did try to go with the flow (excuse pun ! )  but it was really just not happening for me.  In my drunken haze I found myself pondering mid-snog thinking.....nope this is not pushing my buttons...and then wondering why it wasnt....as if it should have done just cos it had been a while    Like a lot of Egyptian men he was a bit too small and wiry.....and I'm still talking body here !  Oh but just remembered about massage man......now he was tall and muscley.....have a fabulous hour long massage with him....but there was quite a lot of innuendo which left me wondering that he might have been offering some added extras!  Wasnt sure as he didn't make it explicit but when I told my friend afterwards she said it was obvious he was offering me a 'happy ending' !      Missed out there!


----------



## RichmondLass

From my various holidays to Egypt, Turkey, Tunisia etc I found a common theme with massages was that they are more 'intimate' than they are in the UK, with a lot of attention concentrated on those difficult groin area muscles...
RLxx


----------



## Damelottie

GIA too -   . Strangely enough I realised that internet dating had helped with my confidence! I actually found it quite empowering as I gradually learnt how to be selective, say no to people who contacted me, send 'no thanks' 'e' mails after some contact etc etc. Its good for practicing if your confidence has taken a battering.

Not sure I explained that very well


----------



## GIAToo

Sorry girls - can't read any more posts as I'm off on a tour to Egypt, Tunisia and Turkey!   

LL - I understand what you mean, but I actually remembered that I did go on two dates in the last two years - one was a 23 year old who wanted to please me (a lot  ) and another was a 30 yr old who was boss-eyed!  So my problem seems to be in the pre-selection stage!!    I met a really nice guy on the internet once and dated him for a couple of months until I found out he was still actually married!  So I swore then that I would only go for someone who was introduced to me by a mutual acquaintance and met the ex who I then found out was still living with another woman.  As I said, I am rubblish at choosing men and spotting warning signs! Hence I've given up  

xx


----------



## RichmondLass

GIOT I too am rubbish at picking good 'uns and so do my friends seem to be.  Perhaps, on reflection, it's not us.  Perhaps the vast majority of men are duff (factory seconds?  Nature's cruel jokes?) and not worthy of us.  And the only women to find contentment are those willing to compromise, put up and shut up??

Just a theory..

RLxxxx


----------



## winky77

I know it's not dating but while we're on the subject of massage......I signed up for 9 days of ayurvedic massages in Kerala a few years ago on the promise of 'banish your obesity'!!!  Every day I stripped naked and lay on a dodgy plastic table and was exfoliated, massaged and pummelled by a tiny Indian woman in a sari.  She was the smallest but strongest masseur I've ever met.  There were no towels hiding anything and no inch of my body was spared...and partly due to the massive amounts of oil there was lots of slippage into embarassing crevices!  It was hilarious....turning over was interesting....like a big slimy whale sliding all over the place!  After the massage I was slid off the table then sat on a little plastic stool and washed by the same masseur with her bucket of hot water and a jug to pour it over me!   Looking back I can't quite believe that I went back every day !!!  

ho hum....


----------



## RichmondLass

And was the promise kept
RLxx


----------



## Annaleah

Ahhh Winky....   Are you still going to write a book? I think your adventures - tx and massage, pillow, bench, and short measures related need to be in print... xx


----------



## Damelottie

GIA2 - Yup - I never seem to spot the warning signs either


----------



## sweet1

Winky I remember from being in India myself last year and having a massage that is all done completely in the buff - and they don't leave any areas untouched either!!! i.e boobs etc.
And yes it was a female masseuse. 

I am rubbish at those warning signs too but an expert in attracting the weirdos and dregs


----------



## RichmondLass

My ticker seems to have disappeared again  
RLxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I can see it!!


----------



## RichmondLass

ah it's back!!  

RLxx


----------



## IceQueen

Thought i would join in now with the whole dating thang..........
I have been on Match.com, although admittedly i had forgotten all about it as nothing was coming from it apart from men that seemed to be 100 years old with faces that only their mother's could love, either that or guys that would literally just ask you for sex in their first email to you!

Now i forgot to cancel the membership and it renewd automatically for six months, so i decided to give it another go, and have to say this time round there seems to be an improvement.  So far i have been emailing 3 guys.  One i really like and sounds lovely over email and writes really well etc.. we've had severla email to and fro, but he has suddenly gone silent on me! 
Another who is younger than me, and sometime shows it with the nervous jokes he cracks on email, but i decided to give him the benefit of the doubt, and he's wanting to meet up for a date, i'm now just plucking up the courage to do and do it.  
The last guy, just seems like a completely lazy bum with no money, and to be faiir to him he is up fornt about that fact.  I just don't think i'm into wasting my time on someone that i cold possible end up supporting!

IQ
x


----------



## sweet1

Good luck Ice Queen! (I think we met at Strada a few weeks ago).

Nothing to lose, though my experience has been that with guys that e mail every day and then suddenly go quiet have someone else in the background that they are giving a go. I hope your experience proves different to mine!

Keep us posted....I have become bored of internet dating as have had too many disappointments but you ladies are starting to make me rethink my life of unwilling celibacy.....


----------



## lulumead

hello fellow daters!

I am in the process of emailing someone who seems ok...he has suggested chatting on the phone but I think I am going to move straight to meeting up. All well and good getting on via email and phone but if you don't fancy them whats the point....rather get that bit over and done with quickly    Otherwise you can get really excited that they seem really nice and then you are disappointed in them in real life!

I've been lucky as I've been on dates with 3 different men via the internet and they have all been lovely just not the spark, but reassuring to know that there are normal nice single men out there.  Keep the faith ladies  

xx


----------



## winky77

..been inspired to have a mouch on Match after all the chat on here....spotted local guy with something about him....we match on everything apart from body type...why are some men so fixated on slim, athletic toned?.....do they not realise they are ruling out so many of us ?!??!  Feel like emailing him and saying I'm chunky but working on it!  But then I'm making a bigger issue that it should be!  Oh hum! 

Am making myself go out to Edinburgh tonight.....tempting to stay in with the telly but nothing ventured -nothing gained and might as well show off my tan before it completely disappears (so that's my face, cleavage and hands on show!).  Going to a MeetUp.com social.....have any of you checked that out for groups in your areas?  Friend of mine runs a social one in Edinburgh ...lots of singles (more women than men tho)....according to the website 125 have said they are going to the drinks tonight!  will report back.....am driving as off the drink again after the Egypt shananighans! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## Annaleah

Lulu - I'm with you on the meet them quick rule.  Endless chatting online doesn't really give you a flavour of the person (too much time for me to fantasise about what they might be like.. )

Winky - hope you have a good evening out.... I just checked out the groups in my area ...there's 2...a "girlie book club" (not sure that I do 'girlie' very well) and salsa (which I already go to).  Will have to find another source of social gathering, or make my own!  Are you still the one doing the ** invites, if so could you add me to the group?  Not sure if your inbox is full or if need me to PM you my details again?

On the subject of men being fixated on wanting a specific type... I had a message from a guy saying 'i'm really into oriental types can we chat sum time i can give u gud time...'      ...an oriental good time for me only means one thing.........FOOD  

xx


----------



## GIAToo

Lulu- I am trying to keep the faith, but it's hard.  Having said that, the week with my ex being around and the chat on here has made me think I really should try a bit of dating again  .  That and yet another Saturday night in with the dog! Bless her!

Winky- hope you have a good night tonight - gonna check out my local groups too. Let us know how you're evening goes    Can you add me to the ** page too - I can send my details again if you need me to, thanks.

Annaleah-  

GIA Too xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Lulu - I'd recommend you don't waste your time meeting up with someone you haven't spoken to on the phone, at least briefly.  Seriously, it's not worth it.  I have probably been on around 80 dates in a 12 year period and can speak from extensive experience!  There's often a big difference to how someone comes across on line with how they sound on the phone - to the extent where I've been certain someone else has been writing their messages they are so conversationally incompetent!

I learned something very interesting last night from a friend's boyfriend (hey! stop it, not what you think!).  

Apparently it's scientific fact that IQ/developmentally-wise, women are more or less in the same basket, while men span a much wider spectrum.  So basically there are more 'thick blokes' as he put it and more highly intelligent but nerdy blokes out there, while the vast majority of women fall into the central spectrum.  it certainly explained a lot to me!  I've been to a lot of social/singles dos and parties where you meet loads of great women who you'd like to be friends with but there's maybe only one bloke I'd want to see again.

The reason this came up was that his son, who's nearly 20,  has special needs and there are a lot more special needs boys than girls out there and the boys have real trouble trying to compete for the few girls with learning difficulties that go to their college.

Anyway, thats how he explained it and it made a lot of sense to me.  boys are more predisposed (genetically?) to things like autism, than girls. No idea what the evolutionary reason for it is. Maybe someone else knows? Hope this makes sense!
RLXX


----------



## lulumead

true true RL but then you have the other problem on them being great on the phone and rubbish in real life....rather just get it over and done with  

xx


----------



## winky77

Hello girlies....

Nothing much to report from last night....had a good time despite being on Lime & soda all evening!  Lots of peeps I already knew but also chatted to some newbies... had to delicately extract myself from a rather boring conversation with a man who didn't ask me any questions but answered mine with way too much detail.....and mildly frustrated with another conversation with a far too young but reasonably pleasant chap who kept lapsing into that annoying thing of scanning the room for something more interesting going on...think I was the one being boring there!  RL....totally makes sense that there's a broader spectrum of blokes ....

Annaleah / GIA2.....think my inbox must have been full cos thought I was up to date with responding to ** joining requests! SOrry but can you both PM me your real names and emails so we can do the ** friend thing and then the group invite. 

Been out with friend and wee ones for lunch today.  I was telling the soon to be 5 year old that I had just come back from Egypt and asked him if he knew what there was in Egypt.  I was planning to tell him all about camels.  He comes straight out with 'In Egypt there are pyramids and a long river called the Nile' !!!!     This kid has not even been out of Scotland yet!  Apparently his dad is doing nightly lessons on the different countries on his wall map.  Impressive or what !  Watch out for him on Mastermind in a few years time! 


Just back in.... detoured to pet shop and treated the cats to new collars and some cat nip toys which they are going crazy over. Still have my tax return to do but am heading out for coffee in an hour.........oh whoops! 

lol
..Winky


----------



## Chowy

Hi All

Winky you do make me laugh.

LL any more to update us on?  I think the tea maker and baby sick on your t-shirt was lovely.

Right my question.  Do you reply to a message fropm a 47 yr old showing he has 'more than 3 children' on Match.com.  He looks and sounds nice. Im 37

Chowy


----------



## GIAToo

Chowy - yes!  I've always gone for younger or same age as me, but have decided that I should try older next time as they "seem" to be more gentlemanly and not out to impress everything in a skirt!  However, RL's post put me off venturing out again myself  
You've got nothing to lose  
GIa Tooxx


----------



## ameliacooper

oooh Chowy I don't know.

ok one kid is fine ... maybe two but over three  .

I worry about being the evil step mum

but hey don't take advice from me ...... my love life is a disaster!

I think I want a younger man (around 35/36)


----------



## GIAToo

Ooh - yes I forgot about the kids bit!!  

And don't take any advice from me either, my love life is a disaster area!!  
xxx


----------



## Damelottie

All OK here.

Except I have had to ask him to please back off a little  . Felt bad about it but I just don't have time to see him all the time (even if its a quick coffee). Alfie is sooooooooooo number 1 and then I have to do everything else to look after him in the evenings when he's in bed. It doesn't leave much time or energy for dating, or even brushing my hair. I was starting to feel a bit stressed by it so I had to say something. Think the problem is because we live next door. He texts to ask if I fancy a quick coffee, and I just don't a lot of the time  

He seems to have taken it well tho and we're all going for lunch on Wednesday. He's bought Alfie some Thomas the Tank Engine ice cube trays!!

We'll see how it goes but I have a feeling it will fizzle - because of me. Ho hum

LL xxx


----------



## RichmondLass

GIAT don't take advice from me - mine's a disaster area too!  No I've been very unlucky on the dating scene - or very, very selective (picky).  

As I have no interest in dating whatsoever at the moment I can look back at my experiences quite dispassionately and save you making the same mistakes I did.

i think everyone starts out the same way with the old interweb dating:  a bit cautious and self conscious, with high hopes but feeling rather nervous about the whole thing and then the lucky peeps meet someone they hit it off with quite quickly, maybe after three or four dates, the rest of us realise after the 10th date that it's a numbers game and not to take it personally and you have to push on, develop a thick skin,  and the people you meet fall into patterns etc etc. 

You just have to retain a sense of humour about it all and take a deep breath!!

I learnt not to waste too much time - meeting for a daytime coffee or quick early evening drink rather than booking out a whole evening etc. i also learnt to bail out quickly if I knew it wasn't working for me - as they certainly wouldn't think twice about it! I learnt that those who wanted to meet up immediately after one or two emails weren't going to be my cup of tea, nor were those who wanted to email endlessly without ever meeting - looking for ego boosts, not relationships.  I learnt to shuck off pretty quickly those who wanted to interview me for the post of girlfriend by asking an endless stream of questions rather than having a natural conversation and also those (the majority) who talked endlessly about themselves without asking me anything about me! I eventually learnt not to bother with those who couldn't suggest meeting up themselves and waited for me to do it and couldn't actually come up with a suggestion of where and when to meet - they wanted someone to make ALL the decisions in life for them.  'Oh a strong, assertive  woman! Great I can relax now!'

I had lots of really lovely times and enjoyed the evening without particularly wanting to see the chap again.  I had some awful , painful evenings where I lost the will to live and vowed never to do it again. Some I wanted to see again didn't want to see me and vicky vercky. Managed to only sleep with a handful of them, 'went out with' a tiny few. Didn't actually manage to spot the LIARS sadly and ended up going out with two of them.

Will all make a great book one day - wish I'd taken notes.

RLxx


----------



## Chowy

Ah LL we were expecting wedding invites soon, how mean of you to stop out excitement.  

i mailed Mr 47 back, his children are obviously from 2 dif relationships, 17 and 15 and 5 and 3.  Also have another man from by me but works in Afghanistan.  Seems nice and has good smile.

chowy xx


----------



## Damelottie

Oooh Chowy - its quite exciting  

Now neighbour has backed off a bit I feel much better. I invited him round for a cuppa this afternoon and he brought me some chocolate and made me a cup of tea - it really _is_ the little things isn't it? Then he played with baby whilst I ran his bedtime bath. It was a nice couple of hours


----------



## going it alone

Hi all
I really need to dip my toe back in to the dating scene. I need to loose weight first because my confidence is at an all time low. As LL said, my other concern is where will I find the time. I hardly have the time to do the things that I need to do, let alone do the things that I want to do. Then add the extra effort it takes before things become "natural". I know that you nshould never stop making an effort, but the early days are def more time/energy consuming. I am also REALLY concerned about the whole issue about letting potential suitors that I have two gorgeous little girls. I know that a very small percentage of blokes abuse children but I have three close friends who were abused by their step fathers and the thought terrifies me. For two of them, they were the only dads that they'd known. 
Sam x


----------



## Damelottie

Sam - It is a huge issue. It really is. With no good answers other than the usual sensible things - waiting ages until you really feel you know them etc etc, but hardly foolproof .

I've known my neighbour for 5 years, know his family, know he has crb clearance (hardly worth the paper its written on), but I _still_ couldn't contemplate letting him care for Alfie, or be alone with him. I suppose those things are just a slow build up of trust.

But as for the time issue................... let me know how you solve that one


----------



## indekiwi

Sam, LL, been through this one with my ex with respect to poppet.  My decision was never to leave my son with my ex until such time as I felt comfortable that the former posed no risk (several months after he moved in with us).  Having said that, my ex never looked after poppet on his own at night (ie didn't babysit), only occasionally walked down with him to the local shops during the day (about 300 metres away, and never anywhere else) and was never on the list of individuals able to pick poppet up from nursery when I couldn't make it.  Unfortunately, my family too has seen the sort of abuse you refer to.    To be honest, many men these days are terrified of even the perception that they might do something untoward to kids and find the idea of being on their own with children quite alarming, something I find very sad.  

As for the time to date...not this year for sure, nor next probably.  Not bothered at present - took too long to extricate myself last time around! - but no doubt I'll leap back into the fray sooner or later.

A-Mx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

well ladies I am making small steps to consolidate my singleton status....! Finally made a solicitor appointment to start moving things forward.  THEN I can think about this whole dating thing I guess....though where to find the time . Am very concerned about affect on the girls though and the whole safety issue as far as they are concerned...

Mind you I have just started going to Ceroc dancing once a week so at least I now have a mini social life outside toddler groups....


----------



## winky77

Am back under my duvet when I should be on a train to Edinburgh   Feel distinctly ropey....another AF from hell combined with fighting off a cold and back on the major diet = headachey, whoozy sickness.  Not too much of a problem as I was just meant to be at a committee meeting rather than delivering training (have to drag myself in however bad I feel if the latter!).  So now I have a semi duvet day.....still have some work to do but Sky Plus is working again so will indulge myself on that later! 

On the dating front, I have just agree to a blind date with a friend of friend.....they've been mentioning this guy on and off for a year, and apparently he asks about me every time they see him.....so with some persuasion I have agreed to go round for dinner at my friends for the four of us....means we will have an audience but spose I'll just have to try and forget that!  My friend 'kindly' told him I want kids and that he'd have to be ok with that (a little premature to be revealing that don't you think?!?!?) and apparently he would love that  (he already has 15 year old son).  Well it is a week on saturday so I will report back! 

LL....good for you to control the pace with 'him nextdoor'.....although have to say I am still v optimistic about it ! 

RL.....defo a book in it....I did think about writing one years ago on internet dating but the TTC book has taken over (altho there will be a bit of dating stuff in  that too! ).....maybe you and I should write a sitcom!?!? 


Twice blessed...good for you making that step!!  

Chowy ....So are you going to meet up with Mr 47 ??  I don't think it's that much of an age gap.....I'd just be a bit worried about his financial situation and social time available if he's supporting 4 kids and potiential two exes and seeing them most weekends? 

..Winky


----------



## Damelottie

Twiceblessed - well done   . Such a huge step forward seeing the solicitor. Needed to be done tho ei? We're always here for chatting  

Hello Inde  . Sorry to hear of the awfulness you've had in the family too   .

Typically, I actually HAD decided that I wouldn't be dating anymore. In fact - I'd actually decided for ever   . Typical that somebody should now come along. I think thats one of the reasons why I'm so 'hot and cold' about it - because my mind was made up I was staying alone. I think if I hadn't already known him for 5 years I wouldn't be even considering it tbh.

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Morning Winky - posts crossed  

Hope you feel better soon  . I've got a hellish AF on the way too. They've been horrendous since Alfie arrived - wondering whether to see GP for possible D&C  .

GOOD LUCK on the date


----------



## GIAToo

Hey Winky and RL - if you write a sitcom, can I have the leading role?? I could do with some acting work!!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

The time  is nearing ..... send me a list of likes dislikes for the Falklands dating agency.. LOL x x


----------



## winky77

GIA 2 ....you're on !!!  BTW ...I work with actors a fair bit as I use forum theatre techniques in some of my workshops....give me a shout through ** if you want to chat about it anytime! 

Mini...sorry we didnt get together in Scottieland before you left.....gud luk out there testing out all those blokes!

lol

..Winky


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Mini
I've been asked to be a judge at a Forces Got Talent contest (not sure if they're calling it that) in a couple of weeks.  Apparently there are posters of me all over the place!!! My cousin kept calling them "kids" and I assumed he was working with cadets or something, but he tells me they are new recruits aged 17-30!!! I am terrified!   

Winky - I'll be sending you my CV if you're not careful    But seriously, what companies do you use for the forum theatre?  I'll ask you on **....
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Chowy

Go for it Winky  

LL glad things are sorting themselves out.

GIA I say I have a child, now im talking to 2 men they know he is 8mth boy and thats it.  You know the job I do makes me paranoid as I have to work with w**K**s who abuse children on a daily basis, and it would be wonderful if they had a sign on their back, but they dont.  Mine as Inde said would not be left alone with any man I didnt know.  However, we say men, but women abuse children too.  I am careful in everyday life, you think you know your friends, male or female but fo we really  I would not be this bad if I didnt work in the profession I do.

Time, not sure what that is!

Take care all

Chowy and Pups


----------



## Candee

I was sooooooooo _desperate_ to find someone, because I was completley desperate for a LO, but now I have to say, hand on heart, I can't think of any reason why I would bother with a bloke again!   
Once I knew I needed a Dr, an embryologist and two donors, instead of a man, that was it!   
In my experience men are literally not worth the hassle - I never want to be in that breaking up a house/ solicitors/ aggro situation again!
Just me and my LO... plus my furbaby, perfect!
Candee
x
P.S I probably shouldn't be on this thread   
Mind you, I do like hearing about other people's dates!


----------



## RichmondLass

Gosh this is a tough one isn't it.  While I'm keen to get some male role models into babster's life from an early age, I feel very cautious about potential boyfriends.  I thought I knew my ex inside out but didn't .  Then I met someone who was completely the opposite in terms of temperament and character and yet, he turned out to be just the same! Can you ever, ever tell?  

Agree about women - I'm guessing more likely to physically rather than sexually abuse, just look at the stories of parents who've set up camera's and found nannies bullying their children. Argh!

Not that I'm going to be worrying about boyfriends for quite a while.  Do you think them having their own children is a safer bet or overall not really? What about our friends' husbands and boyfriends?

We think it is the minority - and yet GIA knows three people who've suffered. Althoguh Im with Inde and think it's such a shame if men feel they can't be around children at risk of being accused.  Did anyone see that excellent item Esther Rantzen did about the lost kiddie in a shopping mall and how dozens of men and women walked by before someone stopped to help. All said they were too frightened of being accused of abducting or harming the child - men and women both.

RLxx


----------



## GIAToo

Candee - I'm with you all the way - just need to add a LO to my family of me and **     

I like living my (dating) life through other people though too!!   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Candee

Fingers and toes firmly crossed for you hunny!    
Candee


----------



## Betty-Boo

GIA Too - all the best judging!! Sounds like fun!! x


----------



## Damelottie

TNM (The New Man) update:

He's growing on me slowly. I wish we shared more of the same sense of humour.

I had a very bad day yesterday as Alfie was poorly and screamed and cried more than I have ever known. I got home from family even more upset as usual. Poor Alfie hated me trying to get Calpol into him - and cried even more. I had no idea how much he'd swallowed. It was horrible. So I text TNM to see if he had a syringe in his paramedic bag thingy. He came straight round with one and was confronted with us both crying   . He was very lovely and gave Alfie his calpol and gave me a bit cuddle and then stayed until Alfie went to bed and settled. Then he had to do a night shift but came round this morning when he finished and brought me a cup of tea in bed    . Plus there was a story of a 4am emergency when a woman had her 38 week baby in her PJ's!!!! I was a bit worried I looked a bit rough, but compared to him rushing into a house and seeing a woman standing there with a cord hanging out of her front bum    , I hope I was quite delightful!

And then....................... I text him a while ago saying I needed some chocolate and he replied saying 'its a good job I hid you an emergency supply under your gloves then'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There was a dark chocolate kit-kat!

Shall I just marry him now


----------



## ameliacooper

errrr


YES

LL - he sounds divine.

After my last disastrous relationship - I seriously need to get back in the dating game..

xx


----------



## bingbong

OMG Ll, I'm going to buy a hat tomorrow 

Bingbong x


----------



## acrazywench

LL, he sounds fab. Anyone thoughtful enough to hide an emergency supply of chocolate - for someone else - gets brownie points in my book! (I constantly hide emergency supplies of chocolate, but my lips are sealed as to their whereabouts! )


----------



## sweet1

LL he sounds sent from heaven!

If he comes from a catalogue can I have a copy, please?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

LL he sounds fab, marry him   and you'll have loads of FF single bridesmaids at the wedding hoping for an usher, or perhaps Tony could screen it live on FF for all your FF buddies to attend !!!- I dated a few ambulance men!


----------



## kizzi79

Wow LL, I mean WOW !!!   

Now I'm fairly cynical about dating, etc... but it sounds like you might have a goodone there   (has he got a brother   )

I agree Candee and GIA too  - I love this thread for remembering what dating is like! - but am mainly focused (hmmm who am i kidding, completely obcessed   ) on having a bub first now.

Hope all going well for you all, love Krissi  x


----------



## RichmondLass

omg...OMG!!!!! LL He sounds perfick!! How lovely and thoughtful and in a caring profession.  (Are you sure he's not gay)  

Snap him up now.  

I've just had a look under my gloves incase the tooth fairy had been over but nada...

RLxxx


----------



## lulumead

I agree...he sounds totally lovely.

I am a firm believer that lovely men exist, just hoping one heads my way  
xx


----------



## GIAToo

lulu - I'm with you. lovely men DO exist...I just never fancy them!!  

LL - good on you for meeting a nice one    Keep us posted


----------



## lulumead

of course, I mean lovely but dangerously sexy!!!  
xxx


----------



## Candee

Golly LL he sounds so lovely and kind! I think you may have a real find there!  
Candee
x


----------



## muddypaws

Flipping eck LL!  

Yeah..marry him soon but...has he got any money?    


Muddy


----------



## winky77

LL......'He's growing on you' .....he plants secret chocolate bars around your house and he's still only 'growing on you'   ......fliippin heck....what more could a girl want...I'd have moved him in weeks ago!!!!    

Well only a week away from my 'blind date' and need to start mustering up some enthusiasm.....will call my friend to get the low down on him and find out why she (and his sister who met me at my friends hen weekend) both apparently think we are perfect for each other?!?!??!  Oh the pressure   

Met a friend for a drink last night....hadn't seen her for 6 months and in that time she has transformed herself into a total dating machine.  Was triggered by an old flame getting in touch after 23years!...and a bit of passion re-ignited....which soon fizzled out again with regards to him but got her back interested in men in general and she has hit the whole internet dating thing big time!  Apparently she has been having rampant phone sex with one guy but doesnt want to meet him in case its a let down........mmmmm.....not sure about that one 

..Winky


----------



## Damelottie

He has 'grown on me' a bit more now - had another cuppa in bed before Alfie woke up, and another chocolate bar brought round before he went to work. Along with some 5ml syringes for Alfie's Calpol    

Oooooh can't wait to hear about the blind date. They're usually good for a story if nowt else


----------



## RichmondLass

who cares about money - he's got chocolate!!! I think it's all wonderful.  You've got to keep your hand in haven't you Winkie?

Am now gagging to find out what my neighbours are like when I move in Feb!  hehe

RLxx


----------



## Annaleah

LL....you get the man and the chocolate!!! Now that's just greedy!  I like a man that 'grows'...always a good sign.

Winky - a blind date, how exciting.  Hope it's a goodun.

Annaleahxx


----------



## lulumead

oh la la, my eharmony date just called me up....not liking his voice...sounded quite dull...he is off on holiday now but wants to meet up when he gets back....didn't get a good vibe.

why oh why can't Mr New York live here     

at least he is here at end of march/april so fingers crossed he realises then i'm the one.

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh bad luck Lulu.


----------



## sweet1

I have a positive feeling about my NY man lulu and think March/April might be a turning point for you....oh dear i have come over all Mystic Meg....I just think he's coming back for a reason....


----------



## lulumead

I know why he's coming!!! its for work!!! we are working on a really exciting show together so I do get to see him for 5 whole weeks in the autumn    

Also possible trip to NYC with work before end of march, if I can find the time to go.
xx


----------



## sweet1

I think the universe is conspiring to bring you together through the medium of work...

yes I have lost the plot....

better go to bed x


----------



## lulumead

i would love that to be true, he is also best friends with one of my best friends so would all be too perfect  
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Awww lulu - wouldn't it be lovely if it all worked out   

Today I am    . Tomorrow I probably won't be again   . We had a lovely 'date' last night and I'm refusing to let him go home at the moment


----------



## winky77

Lulu....get your bones over to NY and show him what he's missing!!  

so.....time to dish the goss on my 'blind date'!!!  .......

I was convinced I wouldn't like him and would have to endure an embarassing evening as my matchmaker friends made one unsubtle comment after another.......but blow me down.....I had an absolutely FABULOUS time!!!!  I walked in their kitchen and practically swooned......he's GORGEOUS!!! I am sure my tongue was hanging out!  We got on like a house on fire and it was all really relaxed...not embarassing at all!  All four of us got roaringly drunk and had such a laugh.  He'd brought gorgeous flowers - a bunch for me and a bunch for the host....how thoughtful is that!  The meal was at my friend's house and we were both staying over.  Friends went to bed at 2.30 and we stayed up until 4.....no bone jumping but just lots of endless chat....and did catch him checking out my cleavage a few times! ... he told our friends that he thinks I am 'lovely' and they've told him I thought he was lovely too and they've given him my number....so let's see what happens next... and of course because I've not heard from him yet I am now thinking it's just a 'lovely but just friends lovely' rather than a 'lovely, fancy the pants off lovely'!!!!!!  

xx winky


----------



## Roo67

OOhhhh Winky - sounds promising, he may just be trying to play it cool and not be too keen, 

really hope it all works out, 

R xx


----------



## Damelottie

Ooooooooh Winky    . I LOVE the 2 lots of flowers - thats really nice of him. I likey the sound of...........

Oooooh - how  exciting


----------



## lulumead

sounding good Winky....he is probably playing the 2/3 day rule about being in touch    I reckon he will call or text either tues or weds. yipppeeeee.....if nothing else it nice to be reminded that good ones exist.  

I have the small possibility of going to NY in the next 6 weeks or so, but I think it might be easier to wait and see what happens when he comes here in March, he will be staying at mine I think...we left it in August snogging at the airport but that feels so long ago and we haven't had any real flirting long distance, although he tells me I am wonderful and I have had the occasional miss you text but who knows. We have a big project to work on and I don't want it to get complicated but I do really like him and can't bear the idea of him getting it on with someone in NY, and he wants to have babies.  We were very careless when he was here and he knows all about my situation and said if he lived here he would definitely have baby with me....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....easy to say too when its not possible!

My eharmony runs out on weds...not sure if I can be bothered to rejoin...hmmm...will think about that.
xx


----------



## Fraggles

LL, Winky

Do I need to be buying any hats?

F x


----------



## sweet1

Lulu, LL and Winky! You all have very exciting budding romance thingys going on.

It's like watching your favourite show that ends in a cliffhanger. I can't wait to hear what happens next! And I am totally off men right now so am quite happy to live my love life vicariously through you girls!!!


----------



## Chowy

Hi All

SweetSA can you do some mystic meg with my love life please, i.e when am I going to meet him?

Winky that sounds fab, so glad it went well.

LL well you are just 'WOW' at the mo and we all want to be YOU.  FF wedding thread will have to be set up soooooon.

I signed up to Match.com and talking to a nice guy in Stratford, but he is a man of few words. He went away last week and mailed me at weekend to appologise as he got to hotel and they had no internet connection-he said he was not happy.  I told him I had missed me and he had me too.  Is it time to meet up??

Plus today after baby group went to pay deposit for christening party, took couple of friends and had drink.  The Manager who I have been dealing with and thought 'oh he's quite nice', but he had mentioned children so assumed he was married etc.  Well my friends know him and he made a comment as i was feeding F that 'he would be happy to eat what F was eating if he could lay comfortably in my arms like he was'.  i said 'hey your a happily married man'.  He said 'oh no im a happily divorced man'.  Then my friend started her 'Cilla Black' impression.  We are going next week after baby group again!!!!!!  Oh and he told me to keep in touch re the christening!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh and he only went and popped out to shop and delivered 3 baby rusks on the table and said 'well you have to look after the little ones as well, dont you'.

Comments please. 

Chowy xx


----------



## Damelottie

MARRY HIM!! The baby rusks has won it for me


----------



## Candee

My goodness girls!
If things carry on like this you will all be married off and who will be left on the single threads with me?  
  Winky, 2-bunches-of-flowers-man sounds lovely! I hope it works out! 
Chowy I like the sound of baby-rusk-man - he sounds as lovely as LL's dark-chocolate-kit-kat-man! 
Lulu if the luck of this thread holds out, you will soon be in the arms of NY-man - he will probably arrive dressed in black with a box of milk tray!
Hi to SweetSA, Fraggles, Roo, Annleah, RL, Muddy, GA2 & everyone else!
Candee
x


----------



## GIAToo

Candee - don't you worry love, I'll be here for a long time yet!!  

Good luck to all you others embarking on romance!  

GIA Tooxx


----------



## RichmondLass

Candee oh ho ho!  you won't be alone.  I'll be here keeping you company, totally off men, which is a good job as am on couch in old velour trackie bottoms, no bra and gorging myself on Sainsbury's chocolate while watching Wallander DVD!  Sexy!

Oh Chowy he sounds great!!!  I'm loving' your work girls - i always knew that women find men with babies an aphrodisiac, maybe it works the other way round too?!!

RLxx


----------



## Chowy

LL love your comment  

RL you are allowed to do ANYTHING as your pregnant, naked on the settee, curtains open, lights on with chocolate fondue.  Anything goes, just dont, drink, smoke, eat soft cheese, take certain medication, walk too far, eat nuts, go on any rollarcoasters, pick up anything heavy ETC ETC ETC.



Take care all

Chowy and pups


----------



## Candee

Chowy I didn't know you couldn't eat nuts! I have been eating brazil nuts everyday because I thought that they were good for the baby... Now I am thinking where did I get that from?!!     OMG! What will be the effect of eating nuts??
Candee
x


----------



## Damelottie

None Candee - Relax hun


----------



## muddypaws

Flipping eck you lot!! You do remember that this is a single girls thread?    

Winky...how exciting!!!!!! Sounds like the perfect blind date...a brill surprise and flowers! OOhh it's like one of them 'ollywood movies chuck. Can't wait for the next installment.... 

Chowy...how thoughtful! Defo fancies you. Not dumb either as he realises that the way to your heart is by taking notice of pups. Sounds good...if they were low sugar rusks or wholemeal, definitely marry him! 

Oh...how can I meet a rusk/chocolate/flowers man? At least now me piles have cleared up and I'm having my hair done next week, I might feel vaguely feminine!   Did actually wear make-up today as had to work...looked good in me suit but spoiled it all  by crashing the   car into a concrete post in the car park! Make-up was very shortly all over my face and felt totally pathetic. Hey ho..where on earth was my knight in shining armour? 

Muddy


----------



## Damelottie

Ohhh Muddy - rubbish news about the car  . But great about the piles    . Mine have gone too


----------



## RichmondLass

Candee Brazil nuts are supposed to be good for forming your lining but not heard they are anything special otherwise although won't hurt.  There's the school of thought that you should avoid peanuts during pregnancy but my GP said that's only if there's a history of allergy in the family.  I don't know that obviously! so ate one by mistake but wasnt too bothered about it.

Girls - you are going to have to start passing on some tips about how to attract men when sleep-deprived, overweight, with unwashed hair and a little bit of sick on my shoulder.  Irresistable!  

In the meantime I will live vicariously!

RLxx


----------



## Chowy

Sorry to panic - it is only peanuts  

Winky any news?

LL any more DATES?

Mr Rusk has added me as a friend on face book - scary.  Muddy not sure what type of rusks as Pup doesn't have them due to sugar content - but a one off wont hurt    I was thinking bout the low sugar ones, but felt it was rude to question when he had done something so nice.  If it becomes a regular Tue lunchtime thing, I will have to advise that he prefers chicken casserole with no added salt etc.   but I will have the rusks if any leftover, they are yummie.

Take care

xx


----------



## winky77

Hey everyone.....

please stop the talk of rusks and kitkats!!! ....I am back on the mad diet (cos lied on my form to Care Notts and now got the appointment letter which mentions the nurse will weigh me before my appointment  )...have to lose about a stone in the next month!     

so it's a week on from the 'perfect date' ...the flowers are still in full bloom but that's all that is!  Has he phoned me.....has he heck!  My friends texted him my number last sunday so by Wednesday I was feeling a bit despondent ...but then my friend called to say he's a bit technophobe and hadnt realised the text v card was my number and was presuming that G had to check whether I was happy for my number to be passed on and cos he didnt realise he had been sent it, he then thought I must not be interested!!!    So he finally got my number via the traditional phone and pen&paper method on Wednesday eve.  Apparently, my friend says that he can't believe that I would be interested in him and according to her (and his sister who she is friends with and has been discussing it with ....does anyone not have an opinion here !?!?!?) ...he loses his nerve when he really likes someone. They both think we are perfect for each other.....but have quizzed how much this is them surmising what they'd like things to be like or what has really come from what he has said.....anyway my friend is 'absolutely sure' he really really likes me and apparently he has said this.  BUT BUT BUT.....here I am a week after I left the 'date' and flippin nada!!  Now other friends have said I should just get his number and text him but I am thinking he needs to do it !  Meanwhile, my friend who hosted the dinner called on thursday and her opening words were ' oh I have some sad news' .....so I of course thinks he's said he's not interested so I responded with an ironic laugh and ' oh go on then tell me the worst...' and then she tells me her mum has died!!!   how flipping awful did I feel with my big foot put right in it !  It's so sad.....And now of course it is completely inappropriate for me to be quizzing my friend about anything to do with double flowers man......

Am I destined to be single forever?!?!??!


----------



## lulumead

winky...you are definitely not destined to be single..I would assume that its true that he likes you, get his number and get in touch.  I think sometimes we think men are all confident, but often they are more insecure than us, especially when confronted with independent women.

He could help you burn off your stone   much more fun way to do it....

xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Oh Winky you have to remember they're not like us!  We count the days and they don't even think about it!  They dont know The Rules...

I don't think he'd bother to tellyour mate he was interested and get your number if he wasn't going to do something with it.  He's probably playing it cool or too nervous (I hope not too nervous as I'm sure that' s not the kind of man you want anyway!).

Chill, keep looking around so you don't feel you're keeping all your egglingtons in one basket and he'll call when you're least expecting it (just when you've boiled a pan dry like I just have, or when you've stepped into the shower, or had a good cry at the adverts - oh me again!).

I'm so pleased that 'real life' is intervening for you ladies - there is hope beyond internet dating!!!


RLxxx


----------



## GIAToo

You are not destined to be single, but I would try to relax and don't sit waiting for him to call.  If he's gonna call he will call, and no amount of analysing will change that.  I really believe that men go for what they want - I'm sorry,but I don't believe men are shy or technophobes when it comes to what they want.  Have you read "He's Just Not That Into You"?  It really opened my eyes as to where I have been going wrong all these years, I'm still scared I'll still get it wrong because I know when emotions get involved, logic goes out the window, hence I am not even considering dating for now. Apologies if I'm a bit harsh... 

However I did have a date with a creme egg tonight, put it in my pocket and forgot about it - just found it melted to mush!! That'll teach me to forget about it and not pay it any attention!!!  

GIA Too xx


----------



## Damelottie

GIA2 - I left some chocolate in my coat pocket once. I only realised when I found the coat with the pocket eaten out and the wrapper in the spaniels bed  

Winky -   . Oh dear - move on I reckon. But I'm also quite harsh now - not necessarily a good thing  . He's acting like a bit of a dilly dally


----------



## Kamac80

Hi girls would you mind if i joined u all?

I have been split up with my sons dad for 15 months now and have tried different dating sites with some real idiots and weirdos emailing me!

I have tried dating and i know i emailed lady lottie last nite about dating etc and just seen this thread so thought why not have a chat with ladies who are trying dating too.

Kate xx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi,
Welcome Kamac80.  

Winks...I am also of the view that men aren't really that shy if they want something but if they are, they may actually be a bit wet when it comes down to it! Harsh I know but it is like that Sex and the City episode I reckon...men like to feel some sense of control over dating etc. and lots of them find it difficult to relate to us independent, intelligent women who don't seem to "need" men. Not a criticism of men at all just that I get that impression from male friends. Not that you ought to pay any attention to what I say as I'm 41, single with not much luck in the romance department. What the hell would I know!!!??   Also, he couldn't fail to like you so he must either be a) wet, b) a bit slow c) have low self-esteem or d) is seeing someone else.   

Muddy


----------



## going it alone

Winky - I'd give another couple of days, just in case he has a good excuse. As others have said, if he's too scared to contact you, would you want to pursue him? There's a new bloke at work who is lovely but he needs so much mothering that it's such a turn off.

LL - Go girl. A great date and you weren't letting him go home at 16:32 the next day - you minx!

Chowy - does he have a brother? 

I'm in a spin at the mo. I have an ex from my time at uni years and years ago. He was the one that got away. We have made contact through mutual friends and ********. On his profile (the last time I looked) he was married. We had been messaging each other and had been getting on well. In the back of my mind it was harmless fun. Then, out of the blue, he messaged me asking if he could visit my school. Mine is a primary special school in Leicester. He works in a college in Warrington. I messaged him back to say I'd ask my headteacher and put it politely that she'd want to know why he wanted to visit. He has now deleted his whole ******** profile! What's that about?

Good luck everyone

Sam x


----------



## Kamac80

Hi girls i will have a good read through later.

Kate xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hello me lovelies!!  Well am here and waiting on your requests for the Falklands dating agency .... Plenty to choose from!  But have been good so far - can't peak too early         
Will try and catch up on everyone's news over the next week x x x x


----------



## Felix42

Mini, great to hear you've arrived safely and there is lots of talent to choose from out there. Good on you to not peak too early though. Just take your time to look around for yourself and us singlies. 
Look forward to hearing updates from you once you've settled in a bit more. 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

good to hear from you mini.
xxx


----------



## Felix42

Good news! Single men outnumber single women now in all age groups apart from the over 75s, according to an article in the Times today. 
Ok, so it's probably not such good odds as where Mini is but still.....
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## GIAToo

Felix, ok, so where are they all? 

Mini - enjoy your time away    I like the dark eyes and dark hair type, if you spot any!!   

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Candee

Hey Mini!
Glad to hear from you and hope you are having a lovely time with the penguins and the cute sailors!
Re: the dating agency - I think at this stage I would rather have a penguin    
Candee
x


----------



## winky77

Hey girls....

Happy Valentines! ....UGH UGH NAH CR*P !    

I am celebrating by having a chocolate and skyplus duvet day with my cats and being a complete PMT grump .....so nothing different than every month then!  

Just a warning....do not do as I do....do not totally misinterpret the Trailer for the Valentine's Day movie and think that the film has an anti -Valentines  angle.....that would be WRONG....and then do not go on your OWN to see it on a friday night early showing with all the hormone fuelled teenagers.....the film is MUSHY ROMANTIC TWADDLE.......you will not come out of the cinema feeling like the empowered proud to be single woman that you should do....you will feel like a sad, lonely, sexless, wasteland of womanhood......you will go home and eat pizza and take to the sofa with your cats......

...oh and in case you were wondering.......of course I've not heard from double flowers man......


----------



## GIAToo

Winky - you deserve a great big hug     - been worried that I may have been a bit too harsh for you on previous posts  .  I bought a 42 inch telly so that I can enjoy movies at home and never have to venture to the cinema again!!!  

Lots of love to all the other beautiful ladies on here     

GIA Tooxx


----------



## bingbong

Winky I thought about seeing that movie on Friday but I'm pleased that I gave it a miss now.   and damn mr double flowers, he obviously has something very wrong with him  

GIA2 I spent quite some time eyeing up your tv the other week   

Mini I hope that you are having a good time, and enjoying the views  

bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky hun, sorry you've had such a crap day   

I had actually forgotten until I read your post that it was Valentines Day today! I've been so immersed in sorting out my holiday pics (comfortably enconsed on the sofa with copious cups of hot chocolate  ) that everything else has passed me by....quite good really!

Mini - glad you're OK down there, sounds from your ** posts like you're fitting in a fair bit of fun around the work   

Hello and love to everyone else, and happy anti-Valentines day  
Suitcase
x


----------



## RichmondLass

Hello ladies!  I am getting to grips with ff over crackberry so hope this post works. Winky they are not like us! Who knows how their minds work!  I have met single male neighbour at new house now and no danger of me leaving singlie threads in near future!!mini can you earmark one for me for about six months time pls! Sane, vaguely intelligent, gsoh and no drink problem please! Probably ruling mysf out on that basis eh?xx


----------



## muddypaws

RL - did you mean crackberry?  Thought your ck might have been destined to be a p? Glad you are tuning in though.

Good to hear from you Mini...I bet it's cold out there!?   As for services men, have to say I have had 2 "relationships" with Army boys. One was many moons ago and fortunately I saw the light and left him...bit fond of himself and controlling. The second was a beautiful man who I met in Edinburgh...he turned out to have PTSD..poor chap, was pretty sad really. I think I might abstain for the time being.  

Have to dash minipaws not well, tink I might be in for a bad night.  

Muddy


----------



## Candee

PTSD? 
Candee
x


----------



## GIAToo

Post Traumatic Stress Syndrome or Disorder (not sure about last word)  
GIA Too xx


----------



## 9£Bundle

Muddy - Instead of real servicemen,  maybe just buy a uniform for Mr Right/ Mr Potential to wear on "special" occasions instead?  

9£B
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Well .... I do have to say that although the men outnumber us girlies by about 80:1 (minimum) there aren't that many to swoon over.... but have had a wee snog or 2... LOL!  (Same bloke - going no where - and tbh not interested in anything more than a snog...plus he leaves the island soon)  Still got over 5 months to go!  Good news is I get to fly home for a week half way thro!  Yay ... bad news is diet out of window at the mo, altho am still running and started spinning... But I have to admit - these past years of being single has opened my eyes and I quite like being single!  Hurrah!
Not seen any penguins yet but am off to Sealion Island tomorrow. (Yes know am working... but this couldn't be missed - trip in a helo!)


----------



## Damelottie

A snog already!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You go girl!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candee

LL Alfie looks truly shocked that Mini has had a snog already       
He is obvioulsy a very old-fashioned boy!
He is soooooooooooooooo cute!

Mini, I hope you have a lovely view of the Penguins from your helicopter! Sounds like you are having a good time hun  

Candee
x


----------



## lulumead

good work mini....I wouldn't expect anything less  
xx


----------



## Damelottie

lulumead said:


> good work mini....I wouldn't expect anything less
> xx


   

Thank you Candee

Thats Alfies best cross-eyed cartoon baby photo


----------



## GIAToo

Thought this should get a BUMP up the threads list as I want to know what everyone is up to  

Have been feeling very lonely, not dealing with seeing my ex every day very well, and thinking maybe it's time to start dating again and then I read this and another previous thread about single girls and (internet) dating and decided to crawl back into my cave!    

Anyone actively pursuing a date/relationship?  Or are you all like me and can't be bothered to shave your legs!!!! 
GIA Tooxx


----------



## estella

Winky glad you warned me!! Could ahve easily made the same mistake!!

I have had an on/off thing with My daughters dad since we broke up last year, tried to make it work for a long while even though he moved out.

V long story shortened - he has PSTD/Emotional problems/Narcicism depending on which psychotherapist he has seen- and we had spent almost 5 years trying to make it work, I have literally tried everything and became tired of being in a one sided relationship, he moved out late last year - although most of my friends don't know about this and he wanted to keep saying we were in a relationship. So things have been a rollercoaster over the past few months although essentially I have felt single. He knew about me going down the DIUI route and the plan was that one day it would all work out....

Anyway last week I finally told him its Totally Over and I feel relieved. Sad but relieved. Its amazing how you can dupe yourself. Anyway I'm 17 weeks pg now and am going to focus all my energy into my beautiful son.

I really hope to date again someday, probably about a year after my boy is born and I get my confidence back again. Sorry if my post is a bit of a downer. I think its great that you guys are TTC/ pg and trying internet dating...

Good Luck

E xx


----------



## Chowy

Hi All

DATING: Well I have got rid of rusks man, he was unreliable. Oh and I met a nice young man on the evening on the Christening, which was my first night out without PUP and it was also at the same place that rusk man works-not the best of timing but hey ho! We went out last Fri and an hr into the date he lent across and kissed me.  He is very nice, should have gone out last night but he had late board meeting at work (do I believe him??) (Are all men liars and cheats) I really have to stop being so negative.

Need to read back now and see what you are all up to - see how Winky is geting on with her blind date man!!!!!!!!

xxx to all, GIA go for it, even if it only gives you some self esteem and confindence back.  Mine is slowly getting there as it has taken a real beating.  xxx

Chowy and Pup. xx


----------



## Chowy

Winky   he was no good for you anyway


----------



## winky77

Thanks Chowy.....just a blurry memory of dashed hopes now!  Have lost a stone since then anyway.....all part of the plan to turn myself into an irresitstable man magnet as well as a lean mean baby-making machine! 

Anyway......the only way is up.....Tomorrow I have a practice session for the world record attempt I am participating in.....the biggest multiple legged race ever.....think 3 legged races but with 250 of us tied to together!  Am hoping I get tied between two hunky men!  And the skiing holiday from next sunday....and we all know my reputation on my ski holidays!!!

tee heee

..Winky


----------



## RichmondLass

So Winky - did he just never ring?  Pathetic!
RLX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

LL- How is the dating going with the neighbour??

L x


----------



## Damelottie

Errr - I called it off  .

Then decided I liked him very much and had to do some fast work to get him back   

Its my PND and mood thingys - not sure its conducive to dating.

Understandably he's obviously being cautious now. 

Its very difficult to get to spend time together tho - he works so much and of course I have lovely little man.

Thanks JJ1 xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi
Would love to be a nice man but looking at the press have to say think well done us for being single and for not settling for any one of the dicks (particularly the dimwitted ones in the public eye who think if they bed a random stranger it will never come out and then **** of the single woman for sleeping with them) who thinks a serious relationship is one where you may share a house with their partner but they can shag anyone they like. And of course it's ok if you admit it to your partner and of course it isn't their fault their dick jumped out their pants it is these scarlet women who keep them company when they are feeling lonely and are away from their wives.

For the moment, we are best out of it.

F x


----------



## GIAToo

Funnily enough I said to my Mum just this morning that I would rather be on my own than be with a man who cheats on me, BUT I do have to say that a couple of my female cousins are having marriage problems and it is the women who are having affairs/thinking about having affairs.  Which peeves me a little as there are few enough single men out there as it is without the married women nabbing them too!  

As you say Fraggles - we're better off out of it.
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Know what you mean - bleeding hard down here as you're out numbered 60:1 (fab odds but most are married).  You tend to find out that they're married purely by accident - and of course being the single one, who's gonna get the blame  Yep the girl ... so having to be a bit cautious .... plus the testosterone is driving me and my cycle nuts!!  HELP - need some female company and quick!!  Hoping to be back in may for a week if there are any meet ups... 
mini x x


----------



## GIAToo

mini - hope there is a meet up while you're back and we get to meet up!  

I'm feeling a bit giddy actually.  I have only met one man in the last 2.5 years who I have fancied and he's coming to my house tomorrow to do my hair!!!     He's way out of my league, but I thought I'd treat myself for my birthday...to a....haircut!! I met him on a film set last year and he was the hairdresser, every one thought he was lovely, but we couldn't work out if he was straight or gay.  Anyway, saw the make-up lady months later at the film screening and asked her and she said "Gay? No way, he's got 5 kids!" Now, although that can't be counted on to mean much these days, it does mean he's very fertile  .  Oh well, I shall just enjoy being pampered by a gorgeous man for an hour and half! 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend!!   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## lulumead

hey mini....sounds like the meet up should be fixed for when you are back.    Sorry to hear you are being painted as the scarlet woman, I imagine some of the men like to chance their luck!!!

GIAtoo: excellent work    enjoy your pampering...you never know, he might be up for making number 6  

I am trying not to get too excited but failing, as my lovely Mr NY arrives a week on Sunday to stay for a whole 5 nights.     Although need to be careful as with my luck, he's likely to turn up with a wife in tow.
xx


----------



## Grace10704

This isn't about internet dating but.........
I found out on ******** today that the man I have loved for the past 16 years or so has got married!!!  Long story (involved with him for 10 years on and off, finally off after a miscarriage that showed him to be a complete  ) but I don't really know how I feel about it.  Despite everything there is still a big part of me that loves him even though I knew even before today that I could never be with him again.  Don't get me wrong, my life is great right now & I don't feel the need to have anyone in my life but even so MARRIED!!!! How on earth did that happen  Oh well........................


----------



## Chowy

GIA2

Hi good luck for tomorrow and if it doesnt work out romantically you can always ask him to be a donor knowing he is that fertile  

Grace      

Chowy xx


----------



## Damelottie

Grace - I think I would still find that hurtful    

GIA2 - Enjoy


----------



## sweet1

GIA2 and Lulu, good luck with your respective men, keep us posted  

Maybe you are out of HIS league GIA2?


----------



## Fraggles

Grace big hugs.

I saw ******** this week and a picture of my ex with a bonnie baby sitting on his lap. Had mixed feelings about that.

OK, I know I know I am having iui tomorrow and planning on returning to internet dating not because I am looking for a baby daddy but I was some fun.

So your advice ladies do I do a humouress profile or a straight boring one, and if I do humouress would you guys be willing to let me know your thoughts on profile please

F x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ladies my friend met a man on ** apparently there's a dating/chAt areA and moved in and a yr later at 40 nearly 41 is pregnant!!


----------



## lulumead

hello all...

Fraggles; of course we will cast eye over profile if it helps. I'm just about to sign up to eharmony for another month.

Mr NY went home yesterday...pretty full on week, bit of a head f*** to be honest. All started lovely with some great action within about two hours of getting home...no protection, so I'm hoping for a miracle!  Then loads of cuddles and affection but no more action   .  We had long heart to heart before he left, where basically he told me he felt under pressure to have sex and that turned him off, and I said that I felt he wasn't interested in me and thought he'd made a mistake as there was no passion after the first day...so I was totally confused. He felt that I only wanted to spend time with him having sex, which is not the case at all, and I was just desperate to have time with him alone as he was only here for a short time and basically worked til 7am every night. So, ho hum, all a bit rubbish.  He's back in September for a month.  So off to the interweb for me.......

Winky: how was the date with Ski- man?
xxx


----------



## winky77

oh LuluM.....don't blame you for being a bit confused....men eh?!  

Well my friday lunch date lasted 5 hours!!!  No joke we just sat there chatting and chatting and more chatting and the restaurant just started setting up the tables for dinner around us!  Nice hug and kiss on cheek when left but I was still left wondering 'what is this?'.....but then loads of lovely texts over the wkend whilst I was in Brighton....and a suggestion of meeting him for a quick coffee after my flight....met him at 10pm last night and again spent nearly 5 hours in a bar chatting and chatting and more chatting!  You'd think we'd have run out of stuff to say but no not even scratched the surface!  Things stepped up a gear last night me thinks....(need some lessons from Lulu!) ....so now pretty sure it is not just a friend thing!  SO EXCITING !!!!!! 

Lol

..Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

...and since Winky didn't mention it, he looks pretty cute if the ski hol pics on ** are anything to go by  
AND he drives a Porsche and owns dozens of properties around town...not that I'm a material girl or anything, but always nice to know a man can treat you  

very excited for you Winky...and I'm def booking on to the next holiday you're going on - you seem to strike lucky every time    

Lulu - sorry things didn't go quite so well with NY man, hope you manage to work things out  

Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

oooh winky that all sounds great. I have no advice...I seem to constantly get it wrong!

I now have tonsilitis!!! I blame the snogging goodbye at the airport as have been ill since saturday but he seems to be ok!  I am now hoping that I am one of those women who only has to have unprotected sex once and gets pregnant....somehow suspecting that I won't be that lucky!!! So roll on AF so I can start again...am fed up of waiting.

and I'm joining you Winky on your next holiday too....you definitely have the knack.
xxx


----------



## Annaleah

Winky -   chatting till silly o'clock sounds like a pretty sound basis for something good.  Hope this is the start of something...  x


----------



## Chowy

Well done Winky, you go girl, but be carefull too honey.  I went out with a lovely guy few weeks back got on great got home at 3.30am, talking and kissing, arranged another date, lots of texts, he cancelled date as had board meeting at work (not sure I believe that now) but more texts then nothing.  I really do not know what planet these men are on.  I must admit I was very upset, not sure if it hit me harder due to post natal depression or if I did really like him.  I would rather someone say 'look I have met someone else and im no longer interested' or 'I only wanted sex and you didnt-end of'. Why do they just ignore you??

Best of luck Winky, lets hope this one is different honey. xxxx

Chowy


----------



## Candee

Oh Winky, that all sounds lovely and romantic - chatting till all hours!
If I weren't such a clutz, maybe I could have met Mr Right on the ski slopes - although I would have been more likely to spend most of the holiday in A&E!
Fingers crossed it all works out for you! 
Candee
x


----------



## winky77

ooooooo life is good!!!!!  Queue up to come on holiday with me!  Tis a bit bizarre how I almost never pull at home but have much more success on holiday!  That said with SkiMan2010 there was nothing apart from late night chats and cozy friendship on holiday and things haven't really got going until we got back... so here's the update.....after the late night chats on Tuesday we then met up again on Wednesday...took me out for dinner and got my first mini snog in the car (yes the Porsche!) when he dropped me off for the last train.....all v rushed as had 2 mins to the train leaving!  I was coaching myself about playing it cool about the Porsche but of course as soon as he picked me up I got in it and was like a little kid clapping my hands cos I was so excited!  He just laughs at me!  Saw him again last night but we were at a drinks night with lots of other people and had decided we would play things cool in front of others.....we didnt quite manage it tho.....apparently it was pretty obvious  .....but I quite liked the secret hand-holding under the table thing!  Of course we have to have a proper chat about the TTC stuff at some point soon....I did tell him about it before we got together and it has obviously not put him off so far but I need to get going on the Care cycle in a month or so.  I really can't fault him at the moment.....cautiously optimistic that this is something special!  He is coming over to mine tomorrow for the day....Happy Days!!!!  

..Winky is definately


----------



## Annaleah

Winky ...when's your next holiday?  Room for a little one?  ....Lovely to hear your news hope you have a lovely day tomorrow   
Annaleah xx


----------



## Roo67

Oooooo Winky - this all sounds promising, have a fab day tomorrow.   

At this rate your next holiday will be a romantic trip for 2 - you won't want us lot tagging along with you : 

looking forward to the next installment.

R x


----------



## winky77

OMG girls.....everything is just wonderful with Skiman2010......have moved on to the   stage and I remembered how to do it!     I am excited, scared and smitten in equal measure......and amazingly it seems he feels the same!  He knows all about my TTC journey and we have acknowledged that we need to talk about it at some point soon......bit ironic that I havent yet sorted out a donor for the Care Notts treatment....oh I can't even think about TTC at the mo.....makes my head hurt!   But then I can't wait either can i?!?!?

lol
..Winky


----------



## lulumead

winky I am so delighted for you...really made me smile reading your post, so nice to hear positive man situation. Yippeeee......don't stress about the TTC stuff yet...you could always delay by a couple of months and see how things go.

xxxxx


----------



## going it alone

You go girl. Remember that there are lots of us lacking in the   front so you've got to have our share!!!
Love to all
Sam x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

winky how exciting  it continues to go well.  Who knows you might not need to import sperm !!  

L x


----------



## indekiwi

Winky,        

So pleased you're having lots of fun and excitement.    Hope this runs and runs.  

A-Mx


----------



## winky77

Thanx girls.....tis really all so lovely and romantic ...there will be birds and butterflies and little cherubs flying round the two of us at this rate!  I don't think I've done the gooey soppy stuff since I was about 16 but I am doing it with bells on at the moment!  Keep finding myself humming the lines from love songs!


----------



## Candee

Winky I second Patterdale's post! It is lovely news that you are all loved up    
Candee
x


----------



## some1

And I third Patterdale's post!  Am so thrilled for you Winky  

some1

xx


----------



## going it alone

Ah bless. xx


----------



## Annaleah

Winky - very happy for you and glad you remembered what to do with it!! 
Annaleahxx


----------



## cocochanel1

Wow Winky!! Enjoy xxx


----------



## Damelottie

HOORAH for some loved up Winky news


----------



## Felix42

Brilliant news Winky!! 

Lulu, hope you're doing ok after your very disappointing visit from US.  

LL, what's happening with you? Is the romance still on?  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Chowy

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Winky I am so happy for you honey, you did make me laugh re the cherubs and butterfiles etc.  I hope things carry on as they are now.

   

Chowy and pup


----------



## lulumead

Yes LL....I was wondering too what happened with your man, he sounded nice.

winky hope you are busy [email protected] for all of us! and too busy to be reading the boards    

Am a bit low since Mr NY went home but he's back in September for 5 weeks so at least then there won't be a stupid pressure to have a great time (my issues not his!), and we are talking loads for work over the next few months so I just have to deal with it.  Need to focus on trying to get pregnant, am beginning to feel a little despondent....4 years since starting my adoption, 2 years since going to a clinic, nothing to show and no answers as to why...am beginning to have to think about the possibility of it not happening. GULP!

xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Go winky!!!!!        

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oooh Winky keep us updated    Nothing exciting going on in that department here so instills a little faith in old cynics like me  

You go girl, have fun!!

Lulu    Boys are rubbish sometimes.

Anyone else got anything going on?  I can't be bothered - and / or just to scared to even think about it     I feel like I should make an effort, but my heart isn't in it!


----------



## caramac

I tried the match.com dating thing last year for a bit but found it utterly depressing. I found myself judging people on just their picture and their grammar/spelling! If anyone lived more than about 15 minutes from me I couldn't even be bothered to make the effort to email them - as I knew I wouldn't be bothered to meet up. I guess it just showed me that I wasn't really into the whole thing at all.

I did actually meet one nice bloke from it (he lived 10 minutes away and had excellent grammar and spelling - so made it through my criteria!) and we saw each other for about 2 months. He was divorced and had a 6 year old daughter who lived with him sometimes (I never met her) and he was partly the reason I've decided to go for tx myself as I saw how much joy he got out of being a parent. But it didn't work out - wrong timing I think, and if I'm honest, he's not who I thought I'd end up with either.

I've been single so long now that it doesn't really bother me, and if I met someone now it would likely only confuse me as I'd see it as getting in the way of my tx plans (cue Mr Right turning up now!).

But I'm enjoying reading about all your dating stories and funny internet dates too! I never got far enough to date any of the weirdos that contacted me. But the nail in the proverbial coffin of internet dating was when I got a message from a guy who's user name was "big-ginge". Now no offense to anyone who is big or ginger, but it didn't really spur me on to get in touch with him.


----------



## winky77

tra la la.....birds are still tweeting....cherubs are still chirping?....I am one big soppy lovesick puppy!  ANd I've had more    in the last 6 days than the last 6 years.....how mad is that !!?    He stayed at mine again last night....more lovely but intense conversation.....we talked about TTC implications.....tis bit of a mind F**K really cos it is only 8 days proper into the relationship but it is hanging there like the elephant in the corner of the room!  Anyway he said all the things I needed to hear and he wants the same things....I spose our issue is primarily one of timing.....obviously at 43 I can't afford to put it off much with regard to me own eggs (despite my ovarian reserve looking good)......he said that we might just have to fast-track things but wait a few months first....makes sense to me!  Meanwhile getting lots of old-fashioned practice!  Finding it hard to be sensible tho....we both know we are ok STD wise and if I haven't got preggers with 15 embryos it seems nigh on impossible the conventional way so it seems a bit over cautious to bother with condoms....but then what if??  Bizarre that I have been desparate to get preggers for the last 2 years....and still am....but don't want to trap him.....and he is definately a responsible guy who wouldnt just walk away.... 

Lulumead.....roll that 5 week stint eh!!

Caramac....I once spotted a women's profile name as BigMinge.....maybe we should but them in touch! 

Well despite the fact he only left 5 hours ago I am headinng over to his sshortly and won't be back home until sunday.....drinks night tonight with social group...bike ride tomorrow....then who knows what.....

Have good wkends everyone....

..Winky


----------



## ameliacooper

Winky - aaah such a lovely post!  

Sooo jealous I think I've probably forgotten how to do 'it'.  I hope its like riding a bike   

Axx


----------



## lulumead

winky it sounds fantastic.  I wouldn't worry about not being careful. He knows what you are doing, you haven't hidden that, and whats the worst that happens, you get pregnant the relationship doesn't work out but you end up with a lovely baby...or maybe even the whole thing ends up exactly what you want baby and man. Don't stress it...whatever happens happens....maybe all you need is some fresh stuff  

enjoy.
xxx


----------



## Chowy

Do your FF friends need to buy hats Winky?

I am so pleased for you, just told my Mum bout you and she laughed at the more sex in 6 days than past 6 years.

Chowy xxxxx


----------



## lulumead

winky...you have inspired me that it can happen...even though my heart is with the american I have reactivated myself on eharmony as they had a 3 month for the price of 1 offer....which takes me through to my birthday so might as well give it some attention.

xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Lulumead have you actually had success with eharmony?


----------



## lulumead

had a date with one nice man, but not for me.  My flatmate met someone in September and its still going strong so you never know!

It makes me feel like I'm doing something proactive and not just pining for Mr NY!
x


----------



## Roo67

Winky - fantastic news, I am so so happy for you, long may it continue, not least cos I love reading your stories !!

R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

winky great news!!  XX


----------



## winky77

aw girls....you are all lovely!  I am still on Cloud 99  and happy to spread the lurve! ....just got home a few hours ago.....talk about fast-tracking....we have spent most of the last 4 days/nights together at mine or his....I have even learnt how to actually sleep again with someone else in the bed!  .....and he doesn't mind my cat mieowing like snoring!   Even my cats love him.....although they do try to join in a bit too much    On thursday he was wondering how I could manage to both snog him and lick his back at the same time....yes the back-licking was one of the cats!    Have had a fantastic, brilliant weekend .....lots of 'alone time' but also lots of fun with mutual friends ....drinks and meal out on friday, 5 of us out on long bike ride on saturday, lunch with friends yesterday, cinema .... and lots and lots of    .....can't believe I have done without for so bloody long...it's like a switch has been switched back on after I've been left charging up for best part of 10years! Had a wobbly TTC moment last night....we were talking about how we really do need to start using condoms as I ovulate this week....but how neither of us really want to....my head says don't be daft and put such a new relationship under the test of a potential pregnancy.....my heart says wouldn't it be a miracle baby to be made in that way with the odds so stacked against it...and as some of you have said....it's not as if I would be worried about having to cope with it all alone if the relationship failed.  I was saying to him about unlikely it was that I would get preggers just with a   after 15 embryos and stacks of drugs had failed to do the trick.  He was being lovely and saying it will work for me/us and I have to believe that and this is just about giving ourselves a little bit of time cos the relationship is so new even though it feels perfect....of course I   up. 

Lulu...good luck with Eharmony....I've never tried that one but heard it is good! 


lol....Winky


----------



## ameliacooper

do it do it do it Winky  

Axx


----------



## caramac

Aw! It's so nice when people are loved up like this!  

I reckon you should just go for it. Unless he is saying "I think we should use condoms" then just go for it. If it's meant to happen it will and if not, well then you're getting plenty of practice in!


----------



## muddypaws

Ooh Winky. How wonderful and exciting. I am so pleased for you - it sounds like such a great tonic. Love is fabulous....xxx

Muddy


----------



## Betty-Boo

Have just popped on to try and catch up on all the news!!  Wow winky - so so happy for you honey.... sounds brilliant to me!!  God - he does sound like a gem x x Go girl!!
Me too have to confess to a little bit of extra cirricular activity ... and have to say - winky am with you (how on earth did I manage so long without??)  It's great!!  Altho having a relationship here is akin to a 6 month hoilday romance ... So will enjoy the moment and try not to let my heart take over..... although that's already happening.
Big hugs to everyone - hey - it does happen when you least epxect it too!! x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

How exciting Mini - have been thinking of you down there in the Islands - hope all is going well...

Have to say it never seems to happen to me - whether I expect it or not. Think I must give off 'leave me alone' vibes    

Suitcase
x


----------



## Annaleah

Winky - so happy for you ....


winky77 said:


> Even my cats love him.....although they do try to join in a bit too much  On thursday he was wondering how I could manage to both snog him and lick his back at the same time


 

Mini - good to hear from you and hear that you're getting some  practice too. 
Annaleahx


----------



## Roo67

Mini - great to hear from you, enjoy the   , enjoy it while you can.

Suity - I'm with you, never seems to happen to me, must give off those vibes too  
been chatting to a couple of girls today, one of whom is a veteran internet dater, she was telling me about a site called sugardaddy.com, meant to be lots of millionaires, might have to give that one a look    

R xx 

/links


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I do go out, but mostly with old friends/family, and never seem to meet anyone new. And if I do, I simply can't be bothered to make an effort so I've only myself to blame
Roo - on the one hand I kind of like the idea of a sugar daddy, on the other hand it makes me feel a bit queasy  

Anyway, have decided no dating - internet or otherwise - for me until I've sorted out this ttc thing one way or another - despite being generally good at multi-tasking, I can't concentrate on too many things at once


----------



## Roo67

Cem - you sound just like me - I rarely go out and when I do it's not generally to anywhere where there will be any single men

Yes Suity  - not sure about the sugar daddy thing, but dont think they are all that old, 

r x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

...and I guess I have to remember I'm not actually that young anymore Roo


----------



## Betty-Boo

Please don't get dispondant - remember that as females we are out numbered about 60:1 here so do have a slight advantage ..... And you're in such a close working environment that sometimes things do take you by surprise - did me!  Have told him all about my TTC ... etc ... was a bit shocked when he cried!  He was totally in awe of what we are all doing.  That doesn't mean to say that me and him are going to get jiggy and produce ... much much too early for that and tbh, am enjoying the moment - things may be different, a lot different back in the UK, something I have to be aware of.  Anyway ... enough drivel .... Missing you all and will try and make more of an effort to pop on... Doesn't help am now 5 hours behind!
Take care x x


----------



## lulumead

sounds like a good tonic Mini, if nothing else. Its always nice to have some hugs and kisses and be made to feel good     I think I need a holiday, maybe I'll head your way and you could line up some tasty treats for me  

xxx


----------



## winky77

Hey girls !  Just surfacing long enough from Nookieville to post an update!!  Mini....you go girl too....we need more info.....what's he like, where's he from.....

And B******Ks to all this 'it never happens to me' talk !!!   I would have probably been saying the same thing a month or so ago....and that's even with me going out a lot and meeting lots of new people socially and through work.....still couldnt find anyone     .....tis about 12 years since last semi-serious relationship     Had a few 'interludes' since them ..ranging from the occasional random   with some anonymous holiday fling through to some hopeful but unsatisfactory dates with internet blokes....and of course skiman the loser from 2 years ago....   So I've probably been single longer than most (although from 16 to 30 I was always in relationships?!?.....like a life of two halves!)   I recommend reading 'The Secret' ...all about the power of positive thinking and the law of attraction.  Tis helpful to shift the negative thinking on lots of things....I had heard about it but only read it at Easter...makes a lot of sense and reminds me of stuff I've done/read before ....but I needed to be reminded.  At that stage I really liked my man and had had the 5 hour lunch with him but I was still doing the 'he can't be interested in me' thinking.....within a few days we were in a full blown relationship and all those doubts disappeared.  In fact the only nights I have spent apart from him are the ones when I've had to be away with work or when I was at the health spa with the girls for our annual trip last fri/sat! 

So it is all going amazingly well.....I can't quite believe I have slipped so easily into cosy coupledom.....and he's a bit shocked about it too....it just all feels so easy.....which hopefully means it is right!  We've both met a few of each other's good friends and I've met his sister ...and in a couple of weeks he is coming down to my friends for the weekend during which we'll go and have lunch with my mum & dad (and my dad will probably embarass me big time!!!)  We've also now had a few serious convs about TTC....there's another reason to stall a little bit....I spoke to Dr George at Care last friday and he wants me to get the remining fibroid removed as he feels it could be affecting my chances by up to 50%!  He wants me to go to the best because fo the risks and recommends Dr Trew at Hammersmith as it needs to be someone who will maximise preserving my fertility.   So I am now pursuing that .   More £££ and scary operation!  Also asked about my changing cirumstances to find out what I would need to do if I had a known donor. THey would want a consultation with us as a couple....waiting time for consults is to July at the mo.....and ideally they need the male partner forms filling before allocating the appt.....but feels too soon to be landing a form on my man....and to be telling him he'll need to provide a    sample!!!?!?    I am going to leave that conversation for a few more weeks!  I've also got to get all my tests redone as now two years old and GP won't do again.  .   So a few things to line up.....having to have the op kind of takes the pressure off a bit cos I am not just delaying on the gamble of a relationship (however great the relationship might feel!).  Nothing is straight forward is it !!!??! 

..Winky


----------



## kylecat

Mini and Winky - wonderful to read all about your shennanigans - sounds so exciting!  

Please keep us all updated - I'm very pleased for you both  

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Chowy

Winky

I am so pleased for you and glad things are progressing in the TTC area.  Just think after the op your chances will be upped by 50% that is hell of alot.  So much so that you never know it may happen naturally  .  I am rooting for you.

Godd news from you too Mini, keep going. 

Chowy xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky - all sounds good to me!!!!!  
Bit strange this end - had a little mishap with the old condom and have ended up having to take the morning after pill today ... what's all that about!! All this time trying on my own and then something like this happens.  Bless him though he's been a star and is feeling so bad about it as he knows I want children but this isn't the right time and I'm not prepared mentally either (strange as it may sound - but quite liked the bit about not having a relationship with the father of my child).
Anyway - keep smiling - keep strong and keep all our hopes positive x x x


----------



## lulumead

wow mini that's very responsible of you...I don't think I would have been that good    but it sounds like all is going well so probably wise.  I have high hopes that you and Winky are going to get the full sweep    

xx


----------



## Chowy

Double Wedding


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hey,

Can I join in? This has made me smile.  

It feels like I have been mainly single for the last ten years - have had several relationships in that time - one for 18 months and others for 3 - 6 months. I have tried internet dating before with mixed luck - I'm 5ft11 and so many men lie about there age - not looking for perfection but don't want to spend my time looking at the top of my date's head either. 

Am off the dating scene right now as part way through treatment - but will live vicariously through you guys

Smiling xxx


----------



## sweet1

I'm with you there SaW - I am the same height and only seem to attract, short bald men (who I'm sure have nice personalities)


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hey Sweet SA - good to see another tall girl.

I did try dating a shorter guy once (with a great personality) but final straw was getting on the back of his bike and realising that my chin was resting on the top of his head - not my most romantic moment!

Smiling xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

What is it about bald men? I am 5ft 4 and also seem to attract 5ft 3 bald men. Now I have no problem with men who are bald but would really rather a guy taller than me!

F x


----------



## Chowy

SaW that is so funny re the bike        

Made my day.

Chowy


----------



## Rose39

SaW - you made me smile - I'm picturing the scene now!   

Fraggles - I'm reasonably tall and when I tried a dating website I used to get lots of emails from smaller, balding men who were typically much older than the age range I'd put in my wish list - but why oh why did more than one of them think that having their profile photos taken with their 5 year old hatchback cars and minus their shirts would suddenly make me swoon with delight     

And the funny thing was that when I declined their offers to meet, they were at a loss to understand why?  

Rose xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

My friends who internet dated found that  men would be liberal with the truth about the height- both ladies were tallish 5 ft 8, one was going on a date with a man she had been chatting with and arranging to meet, said that he should tell her that he was a little shorter than he had said in his profile and was 5 ft 5, and she declined to go on the date as she said if he lies about that what else will he lie about!  

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

So agree about the men online and being economical with the truth ..... mmmm their photos do not portray that of someone who is unver 75 let alone the 40 they reckon they are!!         
Still feeling pap at the mo ... but am sure it'll pick up soon!  
Take care x x


----------



## winky77

Well gals....thought I'd just pop on as a few of you have asked for an update!!.....pleased to report all is still going extremely well with SkiMan....been over 6 weeks now (put the flags out!!)....are practically living together as spend most nights together when i am not away with work...we are also talking about holidays and making plans months ahead....I've got space in his wardrobe and we have toiletries in each others' bathrooms.....still bit weird yet definately wonderful to actually be a couple!  Is this really happening to me after THIRTEEN YEARS of singledom?!?!?!?!?  Last weekend we went away for the weekend and he met some of my oldest friends and MY PARENTS.....everyone loved him!  Dad told him to 'look after me'.....and said isn't that what Dad's are meant to say to their daughter's boyfriends?....not when they are 43 I said!  Sweet though! 

We are still taking our chances with the 'natural' approach although it would be truly a miracle if it happened with my fertility challenges!  Need to get my head round treatment on a different basis! 

Is anyone else doing any dating at the mo?!?!?

..WInky


----------



## Annaleah

Good to hear from you Winky.  Six weeks, met the parents and your own spot in the wardrobe.  All sounding lovely, really happy for you. Do I need a hat?

I was thinking to bump this thread yesterday but wasn't feeling brave or in a posting mood.  Had dinner with Tesco man yesterday.  Nice bloke, smells good but really not for me.  ..... So in a dark car park outside the restaurant last night I took the cheats way out and said as I was probably moving to Dublin I didn't think it was fair to let him invest in something when I was going to leave.  So much kinder than the truth   .  Anyway, I'm due to have a drink next week with a guy who mailed me from match...who sounds pretty normal.  Will keep you  posted.  Might have to start looking in a different country soon.....scary!!
Annaleahx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yay winky!!!!  Sounds wonderful!!
Annaleah - at least you've ventured outside and dipped your toe in so to speak.  Took me ages....

Still having fun down south ..... missing him like mad now I'm home for the week ... bit sad though as he leaves soon after I get back .... holiday romance will be over.  Ah well - was great fun though!!

Big hugs and take care x x


----------



## Sharry

New home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=237132.new#new


----------

